# Team #15 - Doestroyers



## Tenn47

I guess I’m going to start things off: 
My name is Mike, I have been married for 21 years. No pets. Step son 31 unfortunately has some health conditions but loves to eat deer meat but would rather play bluegrass and gospel music than eat. 
Unfortunately I wasn’t able to contribute to my team last year but this year I have high hopes due to some new property that I have been given permission to hunt. I live in Cumberland county in Tn. I have no plans to hunt out of state due to lack of vacation time I have left. I wish everyone good luck be safe. I did see a couple of teammates on the list welcome back


----------



## rcmjr

Checking in from Columbia Missouri.


----------



## murphy31

Oh man lol. 15 is usually like the reserve team haha. Let's win this damn thing boys. Been doing this for 10 years and have never been close. Btw I'm Ian I'm from Stafford Ct. I'll be hunting Ct and also have a lease in Ny. Ct opens September 15th so from there on I'll be in the woods on most of days off! Good luck everyone


----------



## olemossyhorns

Olemossy checking in. I think I’ve been on a team with Tenn47 before. I’ve been on the winning team 2-3x before. My season will begin in late august. Hopefully we have a good year!


----------



## Gangster II

Gangster II checking in. I know I've been on a team with yeti before. I'm not sure about anyone else.
My season starts September 1, Delaware (non-resident). I also hunt Pa (home), North Carolina and since I saw a lot of deer in New Jersey during Turkey season, I might have to start hunting over there again.
I retired Feb. 1. So, it looks like I'll be in the woods even more than usual.


----------



## Mick2394

Gangster where are you from in PA? I live in Franklin county


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shwackums

Checking in from Yorktown, VA. I also hunt PA every year around the last week of October until the end of archery. Didn’t get to participate last year since I was in Korea. 

Typically good for a buck and a doe! Can’t wait to get this started!

Mike


----------



## jjl8440

Hi guys, Jim from Boston NY (south of Buffalo) checking in. Looking forward to a great archery season.


----------



## Gangster II

Deer Slayer94 said:


> Gangster where are you from in PA? I live in Franklin county
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bottom corner of the state SE. A couple miles from Delaware.


----------



## stcks&strngs

Hey guys- checking in from Iowa.
Just got the last couple of food plots planted over the weekend and hung a few cameras. Season starts Oct 1st here.


----------



## Goatboy

Checking in from the great white north, good luck guys!


----------



## yetihunter1

Hey Guys, checking in here. My name is Matt, I hunt South east PA and MD. Have two boys (4 and 2) who have high expectations on me bringing home a multiple deer to eat this year so i will work hard to not let them and you guys down haha. Gangster, good to be on a team with you. Hope you have been doing well and congrats on the retirement!


----------



## yetihunter1

Here is my PA buck from last year.


----------



## Gangster II

Yeti, great buck. Congratulations.


----------



## Gangster II

Don't know how I missed it. I've also been on a team with doofy13.


----------



## Tenn47

I remember that yeti. Thank you for your contribution last year. Awesome buck. I hope you have another 1 like that this year. Has anyone thought of a team name yet?


----------



## Gangster II

How about we go completely different.
John Wick.
The body count will be high.
Sorry, being silly.
My wife just suggested.
Tim.


----------



## Mick2394

Rack em up
Whitetail militia
Buck shots


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Top 3 of my picks would be John wick whitetail militia buck shots. I feel we are going to have a good time and do good


----------



## Mick2394

Hopefully everyone has a successful season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

I also like the doestroyers. 12 ringer had a great picture for the avitar


----------



## yetihunter1

The tine ticklers, doestroyers (since that’s how you win this), Jon wick…. Any work for me… not picky


----------



## olemossyhorns

I like doestroyers, will throw out a couple suggestions; team live at full draw, stick and string, antler assassins


----------



## Goatboy

Jon Wick
I like it.


----------



## Doofy_13

Checking in. Sorry I'm late...was out of town on a short vacation in WV. On the way back I got to drive through some forest I plan to hunt this September and October. Good to play with Gangster, Yeti, and Goat again (at least I think I've been on a team with all of you before).

Live in Maryland and as previously stated will also hunt WV twice this year with each trip being 5 days. Got some decent bucks on camera here in MD. Good for about a 100" buck and 6+ does.


----------



## murphy31

Looks like we just Aaron and ccconservative


----------



## yetihunter1

I sent them a DM and will see if they reply.


----------



## stcks&strngs

I think we are also missing DJM029


----------



## Tenn47

I’m so ready for the the season to open. I’m going to brave the heat for our August velvet hunt in 2 weeks. Anybody else as excited?


----------



## yetihunter1

I am pumped. My wife and i just purchased a new house that is two miles from some public land, i have 8 acres behind my house that i am looking to get access to (more for my boys to sit with me). Been scouting my normal haunts and just had a potential shooter show up on cam at one. Will also be doing some hunts down in MD on public. Family lives down in Anne Arundel, Charles and Calvert counties and my BIL got bit by the archery bug.


----------



## yetihunter1

Oh forgot, i also upgraded my 2013 Prime impact for a new Hoyt Ventrum Pro this year so that will be fun!


----------



## Doofy_13

I'm ready to go. Already have our 9 September opener scheduled off work.


----------



## murphy31

Im ready for September 15th. I'm lucky that there's 1000 plus acres of state land right out of back door. May save that for later though as I found a spot last year that holds bucks early before they branch out. I'll probably be focusing in on that for the first few week


----------



## Tenn47

That’s awesome news guys I have just acquired some new property myself not far from my house 330 acres that only me and the guy that gave me permission hunt it. I’m looking forward to seeing what is there. I have my bow tuned and ready. I also have some deer in my neighborhood. I live inside the city limits so people around me love to feed them. I guess I’m like a shark in the chum line. I can’t wait to pull the trigger (several times I hope) I wish everyone to be safe most of all and enjoy the experience


----------



## murphy31

Couple of the boys over there last summer


----------



## Mick2394

Season starts here October 1 unless I venture out to western pa a weekend and try to find some public out there to hunt but definitely ready to be in a tree


----------



## Tenn47

Here’s 2 on the property I just got permission to hunt


----------



## yetihunter1

Tenn47 said:


> Here’s 2 on the property I just got permission to hunt
> View attachment 7674633
> 
> View attachment 7674634


I can be there in 14 hours.....which one can i shoot?


----------



## Tenn47

yetihunter1 said:


> I can be there in 14 hours.....which one can i shoot?


If I find more like these I will ask if you can come hunt with me. I would even let you stay at my house 🤣


----------



## Gangster II

Do we have any lefties on the team?


----------



## Tenn47

Not me but I have been thinking about going that way. My wife use to shoot competition and is a southpaw. Unfortunately she has no interest in shooting anymore. I guess that was the bait that I fell for


----------



## Gangster II

yetihunter1 said:


> Here is my PA buck from last year.
> View attachment 7673889
> 
> View attachment 7673888
> 
> View attachment 7673887


Yeti, why is that Buck not posted up on the
"Bucks in Trucks" thread?


----------



## yetihunter1

Gangster II said:


> Yeti, why is that Buck not posted up on the
> "Bucks in Trucks" thread?


I thought i did that last year....if not i will go remedy that


----------



## Doofy_13

Here is my hitlist so far. The wide boy and the nice typical 9 would probably score the highest but I would be happy with any one of them. A lot of character running around with a double main, a drop tine, and the tall 6 point.

First time running cameras has been an experience. Come opening day I still won't know which one I want to kill the most. Might put all my cameras out to narrow in on the big 9 though.


----------



## murphy31

That 5 or 6 point though 😳


----------



## yetihunter1

Doofy.....i drive to MD alll the time haha. Let me know if you need help. All kidding aside those are some nice bucks and great options. That 9pt is a beast.


----------



## yetihunter1

i feel like i need to change my tag to "have bow, will travel"....


----------



## Doofy_13

murphy31 said:


> That 5 or 6 point though 😳


Yeah he is awesome looking. Saw him last year and not much has changed.



yetihunter1 said:


> Doofy.....i drive to MD alll the time haha. Let me know if you need help. All kidding aside those are some nice bucks and great options. That 9pt is a beast.


He is a beast for this area and if I kill him he would be my biggest.


----------



## Mick2394

Doofy those are some dandy bucks for sure. Good luck getting after em this season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olemossyhorns

Let’s pick a name fellas!

John wick
whitetail militia 
buck shots
Doestroyers 

my vote is DoeStroyers


----------



## olemossyhorns

Here’s a couple I have in one of the states I hunt:


----------



## murphy31

John Wick just screams first place


----------



## murphy31

olemossyhorns said:


> Here’s a couple I have in one of the states I hunt:
> 
> View attachment 7675368
> 
> View attachment 7675375
> 
> View attachment 7675376
> 
> View attachment 7675373
> 
> View attachment 7675374
> 
> View attachment 7675372
> 
> View attachment 7675370
> 
> View attachment 7675371
> 
> View attachment 7675369


Wish I didn't live in New England sometimes lol!


----------



## murphy31

Doofy_13 said:


> Yeah he is awesome looking. Saw him last year and not much has changed.
> 
> 
> He is a beast for this area and if I kill him he would be my biggest.


Seems like a sleeper state down there 🤔


----------



## Gangster II

olemossyhorns said:


> Here’s a couple I have in one of the states I hunt:
> 
> View attachment 7675368
> 
> View attachment 7675375
> 
> View attachment 7675376
> 
> View attachment 7675373
> 
> View attachment 7675374
> 
> View attachment 7675372
> 
> View attachment 7675370
> 
> View attachment 7675371
> 
> View attachment 7675369


Now that's just showing off right there.
Good luck.


----------



## Gangster II

yetihunter1 said:


> i feel like i need to change my tag to "have bow, will travel"....


Yeti. If you go scouting around up there and want another pair of eyes let me know, my schedule is pretty flexible.


----------



## Tenn47

Nice bucks you got mossy. I would be happy with any of them. I’m not far from you if I remember correctly. I can drag for you if you let me shoot 1. I agree with Doestroyers for the simple reason I’m not going to be picky. If a doe gives me an opportunity I’m taking it. Just saying 


olemossyhorns said:


> Let’s pick a name fellas!
> 
> John wick
> whitetail militia
> buck shots
> Doestroyers
> 
> my vote is DoeStroyers


----------



## Mick2394

Doestroyers for me as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

My vote is for Doestroyers. 

Yeah, OldMossy, those are some freaks!


----------



## olemossyhorns

John wick - 1
whitetail militia 
buck shots
Doestroyers - 4 

got 1/3 of the team on the vote, hopefully a few more chime in in the next couple of days.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Thanks fellas! This year looks promising atleast in one state for me. Tenn I think we are less than 2hrs apart.

Will anyone be making any out of state trips this year?

hopefully everyone can strive to put two does on the board, if we’re able to do that we will be sitting strong and in the running to win, especially with any kind of bucks to add in as well.


----------



## Gangster II

as expected, in for john wick


----------



## yetihunter1

Gangster II said:


> Yeti. If you go scouting around up there and want another pair of eyes let me know, my schedule is pretty flexible.


I would be down for that, just need to figure out a free weekend before season...or flex a random friday from work. Doing the official move into the new house this weekend and then have family coming the following (couldn't even let me get settled in...). We can work something out early sept if you are down for it.


----------



## yetihunter1

Doestroyers, its how you win the game.....


----------



## murphy31

#savethedoes


----------



## murphy31

We don't have as many deer up here as some of you guys lol. I'm always trying for one but that's about all the doestroying I'll probably be good for.


----------



## yetihunter1

murphy31 said:


> We don't have as many deer up here as some of you guys lol. I'm always trying for one but that's about all the doestroying I'll probably be good for.


where in New England are you from again? I lived in Maine for a decade and have family in MA and ME. Iknow in Maine it’s a lot of burned boot leather to get on a deer.


----------



## murphy31

I live in Ct right by the Mass boarder. Springfield Ma would be the closest big city. It's 30 minutes from my house


----------



## yetihunter1

murphy31 said:


> I live in Ct right by the Mass boarder. Springfield Ma would be the closest big city. It's 30 minutes from my house


ok so a bit further south… need to find a spot off the Merritt Parkway…. I almost hit a dandy every year driving to maine haha


----------



## murphy31

The parkway that goes into ny city from ct? If so, it's a deer fest forsure.


----------



## stcks&strngs

I'm good with Doestroyers.
Did everyone check in?


----------



## murphy31

I think we are missing 3


----------



## Gangster II

Who wants to be point man for the team?
FYI not me.


----------



## Shwackums

I am good with Doestroyers!

No team lead/point man for me. 

Can’t wait for the season to start.


----------



## Tenn47

If everyone is good with doestroyers I will put us on the board. 12 ringer has an avitar


----------



## Gangster II

Went to my main spot this morning, cut trails, checked 1 hang on and walked up on 3 bucks, looked like triplets. 100+ inches. heading back down this weekend.


----------



## olemossyhorns

I’m planning on scouting and placing several more cams out tomorrow for the first state I get to hunt in exactly 14 days. I got several food sources that I’ll be checking, hoping to find promising sign. Good luck to everyone getting out there stirring around. Be safe!


----------



## yetihunter1

Someone got a monster on cam…..


----------



## Tenn47

Will these work for you


----------



## murphy31

Just got back from a cam pull. Ct's not too bad I guess.


----------



## murphy31




----------



## Doofy_13

I'd shoot'em


----------



## Tenn47

Exactly I wouldn’t hesitate to to shoot them


----------



## olemossyhorns

Looking good fellas! I got 10 more trail cams out yesterday. It ended up being a warm one, but found some promising sign!


----------



## Tenn47

I’m glad you found some good sign. My dad just gave me the green light on hunting his property. He had 12 doe in his front yard several times already and he has problems keeping them out of his garden so I told him I could remedy that he said come get em. I have also seen 7 doe in my front yard a few times this year as well so I think it’s my duty to reduce the amount of vehicle/deer crashes. Also these are inside the city limits so bow only unless you want issues. I wish everyone good luck this year. I’m hopeful for a great season


----------



## olemossyhorns

Definitely sounds like they need some thinning around those parts.

had this one show up this eve:










I messaged the three remaining teammates that haven’t checked in. One was logged in today so maybe we will retain atleast 1 of them. I also submitted our team name.


----------



## yetihunter1

Here is what I got on cam the other day… this is a stud for where I am hunting.


----------



## yetihunter1

one sec working on the pic


----------



## yetihunter1




----------



## yetihunter1

need to go pull the cam so i can get the less blurry version


----------



## stcks&strngs

Looks like today is the last day for folks to check in and we are still missing
A-A-Ron
CCConservative
djm029.

Not sure how many replacements are available, I can send a message to 12-Ringer to see what our options are.


----------



## Tenn47

stcks&strngs said:


> Looks like today is the last day for folks to check in and we are still missing
> A-A-Ron
> CCConservative
> djm029.
> 
> Not sure how many replacements are available, I can send a message to 12-Ringer to see what our options are.


Send those names to 12 ringer and we can just hope for the best


----------



## stcks&strngs

I sent him a message


----------



## olemossyhorns

Thank you sticks and strings

yeti hunter, he looks like a good one! I’m pumped for you!


----------



## Gangster II

Are there backups available or how about they make bonus tags for the whole team. That would be 6 extra deer no more than 3 being bucks.
Just a thought. 
👍


----------



## Doofy_13

Gangster II said:


> Are there backups available or how about they make bonus tags for the whole team. That would be 6 extra deer no more than 3 being bucks.
> Just a thought.
> 👍


I will fill them extra doe tags. Love the idea.


----------



## Tenn47

If we go handicap then they could just give a hundred free points and 2 each extra doe tags. I’m not bashful I don’t mind giving a big doe the shaft (minds out of the gutter guys) I think a big smart doe is a trophy just no horns to show for her being woods wise


----------



## stcks&strngs

I haven't received a response from 12 Ringer yet...not sure how the replacements work this year


----------



## Mick2394

I like the extra tag idea… not sure If they’ll go for it though. They have a pretty good replacement list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjl8440

This is what I've got so far...


----------



## olemossyhorns

jjl8440 said:


> View attachment 7679533
> 
> 
> View attachment 7679534
> 
> 
> This is what I've got so far...


how high is cam? Thats impressive on the trigger at that distance. Nice bucks!


----------



## murphy31

Did anyone ever send the names in. Seems to be the last day


----------



## thirdhandman

Well I just got a notice from 12 ringer Joe saying I've been added to the team. I don't use any trail cameras so I have nothing to contribute so far. Just happy to be on the team.


----------



## Tenn47

thirdhandman said:


> Well I just got a notice from 12 ringer Joe saying I've been added to the team. I don't use any trail cameras so I have nothing to contribute so far. Just happy to be on the team.


Glad to have you on our team. Good luck this year. Hopefully you don’t mind doestroyers as a team name


----------



## yetihunter1

Welcome thirdhand!


----------



## stcks&strngs

murphy31 said:


> Did anyone ever send the names in. Seems to be the last day


 I did send him the names yesterday. Not sure how many replacements we got, but it looks like at least one. Welcome to the team Thirdhandman!


----------



## Gangster II

Welcome Thirdhand, good to have you on the team,
How's business and how have you been? Didn't see you in Harrisburg this year.


----------



## murphy31

Looks like we got 2 more too


----------



## cchadww

Hey team, I’m another late comer. Excited to be on the team. From SW Iowa. Got cams out last week, but the bucks don’t usually start showing up until mid Sept. just got fall foodplots played on Saturday and it rained on Monday. Looking forward to a good year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cchadww

And if I’m not mistaken, I was on the Doedestroyers team name last year with a couple of you guys.  (I can’t find the thread from last year). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Gangster II said:


> Welcome Thirdhand, good to have you on the team,
> How's business and how have you been? Didn't see you in Harrisburg this year.


Thanks to all who welcomed me to the team. Business has been pretty good even though I haven't been able to do a show in a couple of years. I wasn't able to make Harrisburg. If I went I probably would have died of lead poisoning from my doctors. lol My cancer is manageable as long as I take a daily dose of Chemotherapy. I just have to pace myself and try to keep from getting sick as my white blood cells are low. so no more Harrisburg or any other shows. The good news is this will leave me a little more free time to hunt as long as I stay healthy.


----------



## Tenn47

I’m sorry to hear about your cancer Jim. I didn’t know you had to deal with that. However you will have more time to hunt. I wish you the best my friend.
Yes chad if I remember correctly you killed a good deer last year. Welcome back to the team


----------



## basnbuks

hey guys I think im in the rite spot, got a notice i was added to team 15, this contest has been bad luck for me so lets change that..... from SE iowa and im way behind, did get some plots in the ground and have alot of cams rolling i havnt checked, what cell cams i have running hasnt produced a shooter yet but a deer i have chased for a few years i call deracho is 1 of my main focus and he lives close. looking forward to the season!!


----------



## yetihunter1

Welcome basnbuks and chad. Look forward too hearing how your seasons go!


----------



## thirdhandman

basnbuks said:


> hey guys I think im in the rite spot, got a notice i was added to team 15, this contest has been bad luck for me so lets change that..... from SE iowa and im way behind, did get some plots in the ground and have alot of cams rolling i havnt checked, what cell cams i have running hasnt produced a shooter yet but a deer i have chased for a few years i call deracho is 1 of my main focus and he lives close. looking forward to the season!!


Welcome bassnbuks. Looking forward to seeing your avatar every time you harvest a buck.


----------



## Tenn47

basnbuks said:


> hey guys I think im in the rite spot, got a notice i was added to team 15, this contest has been bad luck for me so lets change that..... from SE iowa and im way behind, did get some plots in the ground and have alot of cams rolling i havnt checked, what cell cams i have running hasnt produced a shooter yet but a deer i have chased for a few years i call deracho is 1 of my main focus and he lives close. looking forward to the season!!


Welcome to the doestroyers. Any deer counts so don’t sell yourself short. I’m sure there will be a great encounter. 
How far are you from Lisbon? My mom lives there. Good luck. You’re not behind you are fashionably late 🤣


----------



## olemossyhorns

Welcome to the team fellas! I’m tickled two of the replacements are from iowa. It’s a magical place, I’m sitting on 5 preference points. Jim I love your products, especially the bow holders. They’re on every one of my climbers.
I submitted our team name to the thread a week ago I just don’t think they’ve updated it.


----------



## basnbuks

Tenn47 said:


> Welcome to the doestroyers. Any deer counts so don’t sell yourself short. I’m sure there will be a great encounter.
> How far are you from Lisbon? My mom lives there. Good luck. You’re not behind you are fashionably late 🤣


I had to look, I’m not about 30 minutes, I live in Homestead which is about 20 miles west of IA city, work in Cedar Rapids for Quaker Oats. I’m going into this season as my 6th year as a resident and to be honest the numbers have went south every year. But you can betcha I will be there come bovember!!


----------



## basnbuks

thirdhandman said:


> Welcome bassnbuks. Looking forward to seeing your avatar every time you harvest a buck.


me and my avatar have alot of history lol


----------



## Tenn47

basnbuks said:


> I had to look, I’m not about 30 minutes, I live in Homestead which is about 20 miles west of IA city, work in Cedar Rapids for Quaker Oats. I’m going into this season as my 6th year as a resident and to be honest the numbers have went south every year. But you can betcha I will be there come bovember!!


I have been by the Quaker Oats factory. Big place. I still have relatives there that have pigs and corn fields. I can still remember the smell of money. At least that’s what they told me that smell was but I have to strongly disagree.


----------



## basnbuks

Tenn47 said:


> I have been by the Quaker Oats factory. Big place. I still have relatives there that have pigs and corn fields. I can still remember the smell of money. At least that’s what they told me that smell was but I have to strongly disagree.


what part of Tn are you, i lived in Bristol for 47 yrs


----------



## jjl8440

olemossyhorns said:


> how high is cam? Thats impressive on the trigger at that distance. Nice bucks!


The camera is on a steep hillside that looks down into this transition area, probably a 10' height differential. To the left is the start of a corn field, to the right is thick wooded area. The camera is nothing special, an older Covert 16MP.
Welcome to the new team members.


----------



## Tenn47

basnbuks said:


> what part of Tn are you, i lived in Bristol for 47 yrs


I live in Crossville. Cumberland county. Depending upon how I drive I’m about an hour west of Knoxville and 2 hours east of Nashville. I can understand why you moved from Bristol to Iowa. If anything ever happens I will probably do the same


----------



## basnbuks

I left because my job went to Mexico and I refused to go 25 years backwards, but I had already made my mind up in 2006 when I made my 1st trip here that if I ever lost my job I was moving to IA . I turned down jobs all over the country but I picked Iowa for that 33$ resident buck tag, and I get 2 plus a $2 landowner tag…I love it here


----------



## basnbuks

Let’s try and post a few deer I have history with, service may not allow as I’m in the basement at work. This is the deer mentioned earlier I call deracho. I started seeing this guy in some bean fields just North of where I live now July of 2020 and glassed him for several weeks. I had no hunting in this area at all except 2 miles N is a big chunk of public on the IA river. Aug 10 we had that deracho storm and I quit seeing him and the group he was running with until about a week b4 youth season and he was on the public, where I snapped this pic of him through the Binos. I watched him for a week straight and hung a stand but no cams and called deracho. I also had a meniscus repaired on my knee. Youth came in and I never saw him again but a neighbor kid told his gf grandfather killed him about the 3rd week of season but didn’t have pics. Pressure piled in that area and I pulled stand and focused elsewhere. 2 days later I saw him chasing a doe a mile SE. I never pursued him again that year . Fast forward to the 1st week of August last year when the wife and I was 2 weeks from closing on our place and I’m cruising the surrounding properties and low and behold I see him standing in a crp field not 150 yards from my property line. I seen him 1 more time the 1st week of November after my wife woke me up at 7:30 to tell me he was In my food plot with a doe. Never seen him again but got some pics of him at night during late season, and 5 min after legal light he came to the plot. Never found his sheds but he was coming through every evening for a week back in June. Just this week I saw him alone in beans on the public again. Hope I didn’t bore you guys with the long post but this is deracho.


----------



## basnbuks

This deer is what occupied me once I gave up on deracho, I just called him big ba&@$rd . I had 5 encounter with him on a new lease I had got with a permission farm bordering. Twice at 70 yds locked down with does , once at 42 and he needed 3 more steps but b4 he got to my lane the does he was following fed downwind and saved his life, the twice in late season with a muzzle loader , 1st at 225 and he wouldn’t stop then the last day had him feeding at 150 and my gun wouldn’t fire……that’s another story. I gave those farms to my 2 buddies from VA to hunt last year, 1 of em had a couple encounters but no cigar. I hope he’s still around but in the 2 years I’ve had the ground I’ve never got a trail cam pic that I can verify it was him. But here is big ******* lol


----------



## Tenn47

Great story lots of history there I wish you good luck hopefully you can close the door on his story


----------



## basnbuks

And then some random bucks that show up every now an again, as mentioned this years forecast according to my cells cams doesn’t look good. Some of these bucks are on public ground and could cross paths at anytime. The 1st pic I’m gonna post is a pic 1 of my neighbor hunters sent me last year as he was driving by my lease. I’ve never seen him but Daum if I wouldn’t like to have a opportunity. Anyways good luck team and I will try and update as often as I can. Still have a lot of cams I havnt checked yet so I may not be as bad off as I think lol .


----------



## Tenn47

I guess those are good reasons to make the move to a big buck state


----------



## Mick2394

Those are some awesome bucks for sure, hopefully you can get eyes on and seal the deal this year, good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

Went and pulled my cameras yesterday. On the hike back I ran into a bachelor group of 7 bucks. Three were shooters with one being the biggest I have ever seen. Gotta put the cameras back out there and see if I can get pics of him. Cool part is he was only 1/4 mile from the parking spot. 

Got a pic of a new decent buck and more pics of the big 9 pointer I would love to stick. 9 September can't get here soon enough!


----------



## jjl8440

I know it's not deer related, but I thought I'd share a few pics from a 2022 spring bear hunt in Saskatchewan. We had a great time. Here's my bear:


----------



## stcks&strngs

That looks like a great bear, congrats!


----------



## Tenn47

Wow 😮 that’s a great bear. His ears are almost on the side of his head. That’s awesome I have been thinking about a bear hunt for a few years now but since here in Tn it’s legal during bow season so I’m going to try my luck here first. I know it won’t be that big but it’s still a bear. 
Doofy sounds like you found a little sweet spot. I wish you well.


----------



## olemossyhorns

JJ, that’s a helluva bear! Congratulations on a stud!


----------



## olemossyhorns

Doofy, can’t wait to see that giant!

I’m checking 11 traditional cams tomorrow and hopefully moving in some cell cams. I’ll be hunting next Friday, weather and schedule permitting. Y’all be safe out there!


----------



## Mick2394

Great looking bear! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

That bear is what nightmares are made of lol. Huge


----------



## Doofy_13

Decent 8 for this area from my last camera pull. I only have 6 cameras but hunt a lot of different public spots (around 20) so I'm trying to rotate them every week just to see what bucks are in what area. Been pretty happy with this method so far. Once season gets here I will spread them out in my favorite areas to sit the entire season.








I will say it is amazing seeing how deer smell the area where you walk days after putting the camera up. I got pics of the big 9 again and he smelled where I walked then turned around and walked the other way. Really makes me think about my access for hanging cams and hunting.


----------



## Tenn47

Never thought about that but you bring up a great point. I think I might have to take a look at the way I access certain areas. Thank you for bringing that to my attention. This is why I like AT. Everyone has something to offer. It’s up to you to apply those little ideas


----------



## Shwackums

These are some of my previous harvests! All PA bucks. I didn’t get to hunt last year since I was out of the country. 
















































I will be making a quick trip this week to PA and hopefully will get some cell cams out. Also gotta change out some straps on tree stand setups! Hopefully I can get all the maintenance done!


----------



## Tenn47

Those are some great bucks. Hopefully you can find relatives of those


----------



## Gangster II

Doofy_13 said:


> Decent 8 for this area from my last camera pull. I only have 6 cameras but hunt a lot of different public spots (around 20) so I'm trying to rotate them every week just to see what bucks are in what area. Been pretty happy with this method so far. Once season gets here I will spread them out in my favorite areas to sit the entire season.
> View attachment 7682348
> 
> I will say it is amazing seeing how deer smell the area where you walk days after putting the camera up. I got pics of the big 9 again and he smelled where I walked then turned around and walked the other way. Really makes me think about my access for hanging cams and hunting.


I wear home depot black rubber concrete boots early season. they're 29$ and i get at least 2 years out of them. great early season choice.


----------



## murphy31

Got 2 stands up for September 15th won't be back there till then. Got my dad up past 10 feet today lol.


----------



## murphy31

Caught this hotty on cam! Just waiting for the rut to chase her down 😆


----------



## Tenn47

12 ringer needs to know this week if we are ready to roll. I think we are but need to hear from you guys. Who wants to reach out to him and tell him?


----------



## thirdhandman

Tenn47 said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your cancer Jim. I didn’t know you had to deal with that. However you will have more time to hunt. I wish you the best my friend.
> Yes chad if I remember correctly you killed a good deer last year. Welcome back to the team


This is bone marrow cancer. There is no physical pain with it at all. It just produces too many bad red and white blood cells. It makes me weaker and diminishes my immune system. Glad I'm on medicare and have the grant to help with the Chemotherapy pills. Those little buggers are $700 a pill and I have to take one a day. $21,000 a month just to keep my butt alive for another 5-7 years. That is why I do as much as I can, while I can do it.


----------



## thirdhandman

Tenn47 said:


> Wow 😮 that’s a great bear. His ears are almost on the side of his head. That’s awesome I have been thinking about a bear hunt for a few years now but since here in Tn it’s legal during bow season so I’m going to try my luck here first. I know it won’t be that big but it’s still a bear.
> Doofy sounds like you found a little sweet spot. I wish you well.


Hopefully, you will be surprised. Bears in Tennessee don't hibernate nearly as long as in Canada. That keeps the weight on and adds additional weight.


----------



## thirdhandman

Very nice bear JJ. For some reason, I love the wrinkled-up nose.


----------



## thirdhandman

Doofy_13 said:


> Decent 8 for this area from my last camera pull. I only have 6 cameras but hunt a lot of different public spots (around 20) so I'm trying to rotate them every week just to see what bucks are in what area. Been pretty happy with this method so far. Once season gets here I will spread them out in my favorite areas to sit the entire season.
> View attachment 7682348
> 
> I will say it is amazing seeing how deer smell the area where you walk days after putting the camera up. I got pics of the big 9 again and he smelled where I walked then turned around and walked the other way. Really makes me think about my access for hanging cams and hunting.


JMO cell cameras are great for taking inventory. All summer one can see and get pictures. Then as the season approaches the bachelor groups break up. The areas that were showing all the deer are now missing most of those same deer. The areas that had no deer suddenly have deer. Then the fields get cut and lots of deer need new food and bedding areas, so they move. Then the rut starts and that monster buck we never saw suddenly appears from 5 miles away.
Where I see the cell cameras do the most good is in the late season. Some bucks will come back to where their summer habitat was and we already know that spot. They had food, water, and decent bedding. Last year as an example, a friend and I chased a big 12 point in September. We never saw him on that property again until late January. The season was closed but we had fresh snow so I decided to do some post-season scouting. I picked up a track from a huge-bodied buck and followed it. It was pretty easy to see up ahead 50 yards or more with the snow on the ground. As I came up over the hill, I caught the movement of him getting out of his bed. He was up against the base of the same exact tree I had seen him in September. Hopefully, I'll get a shot at him this year. He is well north of 150''.


----------



## Tenn47

thirdhandman said:


> Hopefully, you will be surprised. Bears in Tennessee don't hibernate nearly as long as in Canada. That keeps the weight on and adds additional weight.


You are correct sir. Here where I’m at we can shoot 1 during bow season but it has to be bigger than 75 lbs.


----------



## Tenn47

thirdhandman said:


> This is bone marrow cancer. There is no physical pain with it at all. It just produces too many bad red and white blood cells. It makes me weaker and diminishes my immune system. Glad I'm on medicare and have the grant to help with the Chemotherapy pills. Those little buggers are $700 a pill and I have to take one a day. $21,000 a month just to keep my butt alive for another 5-7 years. That is why I do as much as I can, while I can do it.


Wow Jim that’s a lot of money but you can’t put a price on life. I’m glad you have a grant to pay for your pills. It just shows me how precious life is and how we are not promised tomorrow so we need to be ready today (spiritually speaking) I must say you have a great testimony from what I have read on your posts. Thank you for your influence


----------



## thirdhandman

Tenn47 said:


> You are correct sir. Here where I’m at we can shoot 1 during bow season but it has to be bigger than 75 lbs.


Comon'man! You wouldn't shoot BooBoo, would you?


----------



## Doofy_13

I could reduce my scent a lot if I didnt have these two with me all the time but its worth it.


----------



## thirdhandman

Too cute. That looks like my daughter's dog with him.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Here’s a few from cell cams over the weekend and from my pull on Saturday. Spent most of today doing food plot work and trimming shooting lanes.


----------



## Tenn47

Those are some great bucks. I like the split g2. I hope you get 1 of them for sure.


----------



## thirdhandman

olemossy: What state are you from? Can we still get OTC nonresident tags? Just kidding hope ya get one of those dandies.


----------



## Doofy_13

Those last two are just heavy! The pics only get better as you scroll down lol. Amazing


----------



## Tenn47

Remember I’m close enough to help you drag for a shot at the smaller ones🤣


----------



## cchadww

Nice bucks! Hope you get a shot at one of them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjl8440

olemossyhorns said:


> Here’s a few from cell cams over the weekend and from my pull on Saturday. Spent most of today doing food plot work and trimming shooting lanes.
> 
> View attachment 7683548
> 
> View attachment 7683550
> 
> View attachment 7683552
> 
> View attachment 7683553
> 
> View attachment 7683551
> 
> View attachment 7683547
> 
> View attachment 7683549


Those are some awesome bucks!!!
I hope you get a crack at one of them!


----------



## Tenn47

Well guys I checked the weather forecast for this weekend. We have a 3 day velvet hunt and the forecast says it’s going to be a high of 84 Friday Saturday Sunday with lows around 65-68. I think I’m going to wait for our season opener on September 24. That kind of weather reminds me too much of hunting in Florida where I grew up. That’s December weather 🥵. I don’t mind heat just not all at once. Plus I can catch up on the honey doo list. Good luck whoever’s going


----------



## olemossyhorns

thirdhandman said:


> olemossy: What state are you from? Can we still get OTC nonresident tags? Just kidding hope ya get one of those dandies.


OTC tags are available, it’s a combination of Mississippi and Tenneessee deer.


----------



## olemossyhorns

I’m going to give it a go this weekend for the velvet season as long as the wind cooperates. Wind doesn’t look promising on Friday for where I prefer to hunt. If I can glass and locate a good deer for friday’s wind prediction prior, I’ll probably give it a try.

here’s one of the bucks I glasses this evening. Saw 8 total racked bucks, no shooters though.


----------



## basnbuks

Finally got something on cam to get excited about!!!


----------



## stcks&strngs

That's a stud!!!


----------



## Gangster II

He'll yeah, I'm excited for you.


----------



## basnbuks

Check out this beans plot, some are over my head!!!


----------



## Doofy_13

All these pics have me itching to get out and pull my 6 cams in the latest spot. Might have to do that tonight and then disperse them to spots where they will sit all season.


----------



## Tenn47

This year looks promising. Those are great looking beans.


----------



## Gangster II

On a different note. Fished Rehoboth Bay, Delaware yesterday and today with my dad and a friend (45 years") Not much today. Yesterday is a different story. On the water by 7am, Lots of little fish and 1 keeper flounder. Decided to set up a rod to live line. Just a hook no weight. Caught a 5" bait fish, hook went in the mouth out between the eyes. 6'6' med. action spinning rod, 20# test line and lightened up the drag, not to light. after about 30 minutes the reel starts screaming. I tighten the drag a little, better to leave a little loose and work spool with a finger. Fast forward. 8 beers, 2 waters, beef jerky and a wardrobe change. Had to put a shirt with sleeves on, damn sun. 2 1/2 hours later ( that is not an exaggerated time. 2 and a fn half hours it half-moons towards the back of the boat. the first time we see what it is, it comes to the surface (2 maybe 3 seconds) rolls halfway out of the water flaps his left wing to wave bye and he is gone (his left wing was between 24 and 30 inches). He was 20 feet off the backside of the boat. Everyone we talked to said between 6 and 7 feet wide. that was my friends guess as well also guessed weight 150 -200 pounds. It will be one of the most memorable days of my life.
No time to get a pic.
Not sure if it was a skate or stingray.

Google: Rehoboth Bay world record stingray.


----------



## Doofy_13

Got video of the big guy I saw hiking out a week ago. This is the biggest buck Ive seen in 10 years on public in my area.


----------



## Tenn47

Gangster that’s a tough break on loosing that ray. That would have made a lot of imitation scallops. I have heard that ray is really good to eat. 
Doofy that’s a great buck especially for public land. Hopefully you get a shot during the season


----------



## thirdhandman

That's a dandy Doofy. If ya get him we'll call him the Doofy-Dandy.


----------



## Doofy_13

thirdhandman said:


> That's a dandy Doofy. If ya get him we'll call him the Doofy-Dandy.


I was calling him "Alpha 8" but I like Doofy-Dandy a lot. More my style.


----------



## yetihunter1

I am not one for naming deer normally but i have to say "Doofy-Dandy" sits well with that buck hahaha. 

Sorry about the ray Bob, bet it was a hell of a fight! And those faux scallops made from the wings are pretty good and with a ray that size you could fill the freezer with them.


----------



## murphy31

18 more days!


----------



## thirdhandman

murphy31 said:


> View attachment 7686958
> 
> 18 more days!


Looks like he is still full of velvet so still growing. He should make 125'' easily this year.


----------



## murphy31

Honestly I've never even shot a buck in Ct 😬. All mine have been from Ky and Ohio. I'll make sure this year is the year. Seeing as we don't have a lease out west this year. Did Ny this year we shall see how that goes


----------



## olemossyhorns

Some very nice deer showing up on y’all’s cameras. I’m excited for you guys!

I’ve officially kicked off season this evening. I’m setup on a good pinch point along a creek I’m between two corn fields. Wind is wrong for where I wanted to hunt, but looks promising for tomorrow afternoon. Here is all I’ve seen so far this eve:


----------



## olemossyhorns

Correction right after I posted this guy strolled by:


----------



## Doofy_13

Good luck, Mossy! I am jealous but less than two weeks away for me.


----------



## Tenn47

Whack em Mossy that’s 50 points and some fine meat. Oops you in Tn or Ky? 2 bucks in Tn or 1 in Ky. Anyway good luck. I know where you will be in the spring though


----------



## yetihunter1

good luck mossy, i start in a little over 3 weeks. i am rip-roaring and ready to go.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Struck out fellas. Ended up seeing a buck covered with warts on Saturday.










































Sunday evening the conditions were predicted to be right. I slipped in and got setup. Wind was perfect. Storm blew in with sideways wind, thundering and lightning. Wind shifted course. Everything I had was soaked. Nothing was on radar when I left the truck and only a 2% chance of rain on weather app 🥴 Ended up having 7 deer try to come in. Got blew out of the woods by 2 different does and a spike. No less than 30 times between the 3. Hunted til dark and only saw 3 other deer.


----------



## Tenn47

Goodness mossy it’ll take weeks for everything to dry. Sorry you couldn’t close the deal. That’s just the way it goes sometimes. I’m waiting until September 24 to get out. I’m going to scout a different area this weekend so I’m hopefully going to find a good spot. Good luck to everyone. Be safe


----------



## Doofy_13

That warty buck was just plain fugly


----------



## Tenn47

Now Doofy he might not be able to help the way he looks but mossy can make him look a lot better by holding his horns in his hands 🤣


----------



## cchadww

Well, this piebald is the most interesting deer I’ve seen on camera so far. She was on camera 3 times entire season last year. This year, we are seeing her on cam about every 3 days.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gangster II

48 hours


----------



## yetihunter1

Doofy_13 said:


> That warty buck was just plain fugly


deer needs some acne medicine.....


----------



## yetihunter1

Gangster II said:


> 48 hours


You got anything good running around your spots this year? I want to see another pic like you sent me a few years ago (your profile pic now).


----------



## Gangster II

yetihunter1 said:


> You got anything good running around your spots this year? I want to see another pic like you sent me a few years ago (your profile pic now).


I saw three decent buck at one spot.
I don't use trail cams, so it's a surprise when I see a shooter.


----------



## yetihunter1

Gangster II said:


> I saw three decent buck at one spot.
> I don't use trail cams, so it's a surprise when I see a shooter.


I started playing with Cell Cams this year because my old ones kept crapping out. Go another shooter on cam last night....nice 8pt.


----------



## murphy31

No more multiple shots at the same spot at 20 yards.







One arrow down 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Mick2394

it took 3 ruined rip tkos shooting at the same spot this summer inside 30 for me to realize to stop... good shooting murph


----------



## yetihunter1

Yeah i haven't shot in the same spot all year to avoid that hahaha


----------



## Tenn47

That’s great shooting. About 2 weeks ago I was able to have a 3 inch group with 3 arrows at 30 yards. I think our shooting is up to par can’t wait for a live target. Can’t eat foam 🤣


----------



## Gangster II

GAME ON


----------



## Doofy_13

Gangster II said:


> GAME ON


Good luck!


----------



## yetihunter1

*got a little realistic practice in yesterday….























*


----------



## yetihunter1

Gangster II said:


> GAME ON


Knock'em down Gangster!!!


----------



## murphy31

Welcome to Ny the land of no deer!!


----------



## Tenn47

Couple pictures with a spot light gave me flashbacks 🤣. Seriously great pictures. Looks like someone has missed your location on deer survey. Good luck


----------



## murphy31

Tenn47 said:


> Couple pictures with a spot light gave me flashbacks 🤣. Seriously great pictures. Looks like someone has missed your location on deer survey. Good luck


3 point antler restriction and no non resident dmp tags. Still get 2 doe tags with the licence though!


----------



## Tenn47

murphy31 said:


> 3 point antler restriction and no non resident dmp tags. Still get 2 doe tags with the licence though!


We have a WMA that is 4 on 1 side or 15 inch inside spread. I hunt that when it’s open but our state regs is I think 3 inches above the hairline however I have a personal restriction of at least as long as the ears if it’s close to the end of the season. We are only allowed 2 bucks for the season but archery season 4 does muzzleloader season 2 does and rifle season 1 doe. I can use my bow during muzzleloader and gun season with archery tag. Start of the season my restrictions are higher. I wish you good luck be safe and just enjoy the time in the woods I know I enjoy it


----------



## basnbuks

Things are looking better here in IA, the house plot is 6 weeks old and belly high, couple more plots this weekend then the wait!!


----------



## yetihunter1

oh man, that last one is a monster!!


----------



## basnbuks

yetihunter1 said:


> oh man, that last one is a monster!!


He needs 1 more year lol….had to!


----------



## Tenn47

Wow 😯 those are some great bucks. I hope you have an opportunity and at least 1. Yea I would say things are looking good for you. Good luck


----------



## olemossyhorns

That last buck is an absolute stud! What a hammer!


----------



## Doofy_13

Good to see someone post on the score thread even if it isn't from our team. 

Chatted with an older gentleman who has let me pass through his property to reach some public the past 8 years and was granted one more year of a sweet parking spot. He wants does killed and last year all 4 does I dropped came from accessing through his property. Pretty nice 8 back there I have on cam and he sees often too.

Looking forward to next Friday. Hoping to smash another at point blank from the ground like last year.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Doofy, That sure is nice of him!
I’m in between open deer seasons right now so I’ve been making the most of it. Ran down to my Mississippi property and trimmed several trees up and shooting lanes and moved in a few extra cell cams. I went fishing one morning and dove season opened today. It’s been a nice chance of pace. Bring on bow season boys! I’m ready..


----------



## Tenn47

Awesome pictures mossy. I bet you had a blast. My wife and I went riding through the neighborhood yesterday evening saw 17 deer and 4 turkeys 1 four point and 1 spike. I did notice quite a few spotted fawns so we must have had a late breeding season I’m guessing. I think I need to thin some does out maybe. I’m so ready for the season to start. 
That is an awesome mule deer buck that was checked in. I wish everyone good luck but most of all have fun and be safe. We owe that to our family.


----------



## Gangster II

Texting from a tree stand just on the outskirts of hell. Holy crap it's hot, deer are moving.saw 2 shooters last night. Close but not close enough.
1 somewhere around 115 and the other closer to 140.


----------



## Tenn47

Well at least they were in the neighborhood. I’m with you on heat 🥵. It’s a race when it’s hot who finds the deer first you or the blow flies. Good luck to you. Keep the thermacell handy


----------



## cchadww

And the bucks just started showing up on our property as their velvet is shedding. Can’t wait for Oct 1. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Those are some great bucks there. Hope you get a chance to have a close encounter. Good luck


----------



## basnbuks

olemossyhorns said:


> Doofy, That sure is nice of him!
> I’m in between open deer seasons right now so I’ve been making the most of it. Ran down to my Mississippi property and trimmed several trees up and shooting lanes and moved in a few extra cell cams. I went fishing one morning and dove season opened today. It’s been a nice chance of pace. Bring on bow season boys! I’m ready..
> 
> View attachment 7692043
> 
> View attachment 7692047
> 
> View attachment 7692046
> 
> View attachment 7692045
> 
> View attachment 7692044


Dam Moss we need to do some trading!!!


----------



## Goatboy

Scored my buddies opener velvet buck this morning, went 206 3/8. He looked pretty awesome on the hoof!


----------



## basnbuks

Goatboy said:


> Scored my buddies opener velvet buck this morning, went 206 3/8. He looked pretty awesome on the hoof!
> View attachment 7692641


Dang rite that’s a big 1


----------



## Tenn47

Wow that’s awesome. Congratulations to your buddy.


----------



## murphy31

10 more days till the Ct opener. Can't wait!!


----------



## Doofy_13

He's thick!


----------



## Tenn47

That’s a good solid deer. Lots of meat there. Good rack to boot. Good luck hope you get a shot at him


----------



## olemossyhorns

basnbuks said:


> Dam Moss we need to do some trading!!!


Just holler at me 662-645-3825


----------



## olemossyhorns

Goat that’s a dang hammer of a buck!
Murph that buck is a tank! Hope you get him


----------



## thirdhandman

Goatboy said:


> Scored my buddies opener velvet buck this morning, went 206 3/8. He looked pretty awesome on the hoof!
> View attachment 7692641


O.K. how do we get your buddy on team 15? lol


----------



## thirdhandman

Murph, the team needs ya to put him on the ground unless you wack his dad.


----------



## CCConservative

Hello my name is Silvio well known member on Saddlehunters. I’m 65 yrs old and do most of my bowhunting by myself since nobody my age or younger wants or can do the hard stuff. I’ve harvested many selective bucks during my yrs and looking forward to this bow season especially. I live in Michigan but the hunting pressure here far exceeds the possibility of finding a 5yr old buck and if you do the jealousy factor can be overwhelming. I hunt mostly Ohio & Iowa which I drew a tag for this yr. Already have some good bucks on camera there and will be hunting here @ home but very little. I don’t care about score so my focus has always centered around tagging a 4, 5, and older buck. Also I love teaching others the skills and tactics that can get you to the Nxt level. Let’s have some fun and create some bonds
May the Magic of the Whitetail Forever Enrich Your life
Silvio


----------



## Tenn47

Welcome to the team. Sounds like you have a good game plan. I like your personal goals for what defines a trophy to you. Some people like bone inches for a trophy and some like age and then there are some that the situation or conditions warrant the trophy. I personally think a trophy is in the person that is holding it up. I look forward to hearing about your hunts. Be safe


----------



## yetihunter1

welcome to the team.


----------



## murphy31

I think ccc got booted


----------



## murphy31

I should say replaced


----------



## murphy31

thirdhandman said:


> Murph, the team needs ya to put him on the ground unless you wack his dad.


Im hopefull! Hopefully it doesn't get messed up this weekend by the weekend before the opener scouters 🤞


----------



## Tenn47

I hope the late scouters don’t find him or his sign. I wish you good luck but don’t get too focused to forget being safe


----------



## basnbuks

CCConservative said:


> Hello my name is Silvio well known member on Saddlehunters. I’m 65 yrs old and do most of my bowhunting by myself since nobody my age or younger wants or can do the hard stuff. I’ve harvested many selective bucks during my yrs and looking forward to this bow season especially. I live in Michigan but the hunting pressure here far exceeds the possibility of finding a 5yr old buck and if you do the jealousy factor can be overwhelming. I hunt mostly Ohio & Iowa which I drew a tag for this yr. Already have some good bucks on camera there and will be hunting here @ home but very little. I don’t care about score so my focus has always centered around tagging a 4, 5, and older buck. Also I love teaching others the skills and tactics that can get you to the Nxt level. Let’s have some fun and create some bonds
> May the Magic of the Whitetail Forever Enrich Your life
> Silvio


Welcome!! I’m from IA what part are you coming?


----------



## PYbucks

I'm on team 5, not 15 so I'm deleting my post


----------



## Doofy_13

Tomorrow is the opener here in MD so it will be 5 months until I see the wife again 😆


----------



## murphy31

Good luck doofy!!


----------



## thirdhandman

I did a little scouting this afternoon. Revisited a ground blind that I built last year that surrounds pieces of farm equipment junked out. I got two within 20 yards of two does on the Kubota. Both stood up right in front of my chair and busted out there. Should have had my bow with me. Lol


----------



## Mick2394

Doofy_13 said:


> Tomorrow is the opener here in MD so it will be 5 months until I see the wife again


Good luck doofy, I’ll be in a stand Saturday! Overtime tomorrow so gotta soak that up while I can


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

I wish you guys good luck and be safe. I’m still waiting for the 24th for our opening


----------



## Doofy_13

Thanks, guys and good luck tomorrow, slayer!

Thought for sure this parking lot would be packed and I'm the only one here. Maybe I will get lucky and see that giant 8.


----------



## yetihunter1

Doofy_13 said:


> Tomorrow is the opener here in MD so it will be 5 months until I see the wife again 😆


today is my wife's birthday or else i would be joining you in MD... this is my last weekend to get myself in her good grace before i take more time off than i should.


----------



## yetihunter1

Doofy_13 said:


> Thanks, guys and good luck tomorrow, slayer!
> 
> Thought for sure this parking lot would be packed and I'm the only one here. Maybe I will get lucky and see that giant 8.


good luck!


----------



## cchadww

Hey guys, what would you age this buck at? I can’t recall having any pics of this guy last couple years. SW Iowa. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

I’m going to say 3.5 years old but the only real way to know is put him on the ground and score and age him. I’m curious how close of a guesstimate I made. That’s a great buck anyway. Definitely a shooter here in Tn


----------



## murphy31

I'm with tenn 3.5


----------



## thirdhandman

cchadww said:


> Hey guys, what would you age this buck at? I can’t recall having any pics of this guy last couple years. SW Iowa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/QUOte
> It would really help to know state you are hunting. Alabama, that would probably make him 5-6years old. Ohio, probably a 2-3 year old. Good buck either way. Probably worth 2.5 doe’s in points😏


----------



## Doofy_13

Saw my top two hit list bucks today but neither came closer than 50 yards.

My wife works weekends so I will be taking my boy out after some does tomorrow. No hunting here on Sundays so back after the big boys on Monday.


----------



## Tenn47

Good luck Doofy. At least you are in their neighborhood. Hopefully they didn’t know you were there and come back closer


----------



## Doofy_13

Tenn47 said:


> Good luck Doofy. At least you are in their neighborhood. Hopefully they didn’t know you were there and come back closer


Kinda screwed the pooch on the "Doofy Dandy" so I probably wont see him again.

This guy I saw in the evening drop down off his bedding point in a creek bottom. He headed north but I was south. Good news is he had no clue I was there. He is a big mofo!


----------



## Tenn47

Wow that’s a dandy. I wish you great luck with your adventure. I’m hoping you at least get a close encounter


----------



## Doofy_13




----------



## murphy31

Hell ya doofy


----------



## Tenn47

Awesome Doofy. Beautiful slick head. Great job putting us on the board. Great picture with you son too. Memories made


----------



## cchadww

Great job, Doofy! Love seeing your hunting pardner in the pic! On the board!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Doofy, are you taking credit for your sons deer?😂


----------



## Mick2394

Congrats doofy! Went out last night and ended up hitting a buck that I think was too far forward and a little high. Had a small gap to shoot through and I think I tucked it a little too tight, gave him an hour searched for 2 1/2 hours and was basically on hands and knees following drops of blood, ended up losing blood and did a big grid search until rain started pouring. Unfortunate but I believe he will live to see another day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goatboy

Nice job doofy!👍👍


----------



## Doofy_13

Thanks, guys! The boy loves to hunt. Started taking him out when he was 3 years old (he is 5 now) and this is the third year in a row we got one on our first day of the season out together. We just setup on the ground in natural ground blinds which is how I always hunt.

Slayer, that sucks but it happens. Hope you get another crack at him!


----------



## Mick2394

Doofy_13 said:


> Thanks, guys! The boy loves to hunt. Started taking him out when he was 3 years old (he is 5 now) and this is the third year in a row we got one on our first day of the season out together. We just setup on the ground in natural ground blinds which is how I always hunt.
> 
> Slayer, that sucks but it happens. Hope you get another crack at him!


Reminds me of how I started with my dad, brings back some memories! Hopefully he shows back up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Congrats Doofy! Thats awesome your son went with you. I tried to get mine to come out dove hunting with me and he said no thanks, i don't even know what a dove looks like. Well i brought him home some to see and he enjoyed the cleaning process so hopefully i can try again later.

Just curious, how did you screw the pooch on the Doofy Dandy?


----------



## yetihunter1

Deer Slayer94 said:


> Congrats doofy! Went out last night and ended up hitting a buck that I think was too far forward and a little high. Had a small gap to shoot through and I think I tucked it a little too tight, gave him an hour searched for 2 1/2 hours and was basically on hands and knees following drops of blood, ended up losing blood and did a big grid search until rain started pouring. Unfortunate but I believe he will live to see another day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully you get another crack at him this year to finish the job. good luck!


----------



## Mick2394

yetihunter1 said:


> Hopefully you get another crack at him this year to finish the job. good luck!


Thanks! I’m keeping high hopes he shows back up, saw 3 other bucks that night as well that were all shooters but hoping he shows back up to get another shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

yetihunter1 said:


> Just curious, how did you screw the pooch on the Doofy Dandy?


He busted me along with the two other bucks that were with him. With how the property sets up I thought I could loop back up around and cut them off. Well they busted me again. Unfortunately that area is pretty well disturbed to say the least. I don't know if he is dumb enough to come back through. 

I do know where he beds now though. Might give it a few days and give it another crack


----------



## yetihunter1

Doofy_13 said:


> He busted me along with the two other bucks that were with him. With how the property sets up I thought I could loop back up around and cut them off. Well they busted me again. Unfortunately that area is pretty well disturbed to say the least. I don't know if he is dumb enough to come back through.
> 
> I do know where he beds now though. Might give it a few days and give it another crack


did he smell you? if you just bumped him out of bed and he didn't get a wiff, even with the second bump, you should still have a good chance. Atleast that is what my experience is. They normally just go one more ridge over and watch their back trail. If you don't follow they go back to what they do.


----------



## murphy31

Things are looking good for Thursday. Either way. It'll be nice to be out hunting again. I took off Thursday and have Friday and Saturdays off


----------



## Doofy_13

yetihunter1 said:


> did he smell you? if you just bumped him out of bed and he didn't get a wiff, even with the second bump, you should still have a good chance. Atleast that is what my experience is. They normally just go one more ridge over and watch their back trail. If you don't follow they go back to what they do.


He didnt smell me and plus this all took place right behind a neighborhood. His route and bed are no further than 20 yards from grass yards so that is good too. Definitely used to people activity 

Maybe I will give it a shot tomorrow if the wind is right.


----------



## Doofy_13

murphy31 said:


> Things are looking good for Thursday. Either way. It'll be nice to be out hunting again. I took off Thursday and have Friday and Saturdays off
> View attachment 7698290
> View attachment 7698291


Good luck, murphy!


----------



## Tenn47

Man you guys are killing me. I have to wait 10 more days for my season to open. I’m excited to hear about the stories though hopefully all of you guys can close the door on your shooters. 
I agree that if they don’t smell you and are that close to yards with their beds then you should be able to get a shot at him. I wish everyone good luck be safe stay calm until after the shot


----------



## basnbuks

Hey guys , congrats on the dokie doofy lol, my season don’t start till oct 1, I usually don’t go till the 1st cold spell or the 25th. Anyways I’m in the mkt for a new pair of binos, there’s so many out now I’m at a lose. Would love swaro but not in the budget. What you guys recommend under 1000


----------



## Mick2394

I just have a pair of vortex diamondbacks and they’ve been solid for me. Wasn’t trying to spend a ton on binos and I have no complaints with them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

basnbuks said:


> Hey guys , congrats on the dokie doofy lol, my season don’t start till oct 1, I usually don’t go till the 1st cold spell or the 25th. Anyways I’m in the mkt for a new pair of binos, there’s so many out now I’m at a lose. Would love swaro but not in the budget. What you guys recommend under 1000


The top binocular companies all have lifetime warranties. Why not go into the classifieds and buy one used. The glass doesn’t wear out and if the Bono’s do break you get a new pair Under warrant.🤓


----------



## Doofy_13

Deer Slayer94 said:


> I just have a pair of vortex diamondbacks and they’ve been solid for me. Wasn’t trying to spend a ton on binos and I have no complaints with them


I have a set of Diamondbacks (8x32) and Crossfires (8x42). I originally had the Crossfires and loved them but wanted a smaller lighter pair for wearing while hunting so I upgraded to the Diamdonbacks in a smaller size. I love both sets and the visibility in the last minutes of light even in the smaller 32mm pair is awesome.

I wouldn't change a thing about the 8x32 Diamondbacks for my hunting pair. Since I use the Crossfires now only in the truck, I wish they were 10x50s.


----------



## Mick2394

Doofy_13 said:


> I have a set of Diamondbacks (8x32) and Crossfires (8x42). I originally had the Crossfires and loved them but wanted a smaller lighter pair for wearing while hunting so I upgraded to the Diamdonbacks in a smaller size. I love both sets and the visibility in the last minutes of light even in the smaller 32mm pair is awesome.
> 
> I wouldn't change a thing about the 8x32 Diamondbacks for my hunting pair. Since I use the Crossfires now only in the truck, I wish they were 10x50s.


Yeah I love mine, I have the 10x42 and never have a problem with light at any time. Definitely worth the money to me for my needs and can’t beat the warranty, need to get another pair for the truck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

Thanks guys I been watching the classifieds


----------



## murphy31

Had a doe at 26 yards this morning. Couldn't get a shot unfortunately


----------



## Doofy_13

Deer Slayer94 said:


> Yeah I love mine, I have the 10x42 and never have a problem with light at any time. Definitely worth the money to me for my needs and can’t beat the warranty, need to get another pair for the truck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never thought I would own a pair of Binos and now I won't go anywhere without. I will likely buy another set for the truck.


----------



## cchadww

First unicorn on camera!!! [emoji23]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

tomorrow, tomorrow, im hunting tomorrow.....its only a day away...


----------



## Mick2394

yetihunter1 said:


> tomorrow, tomorrow, im hunting tomorrow.....its only a day away...


Good luck! I’ll be heading back to MD tomorrow evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

cchadww said:


> First unicorn on camera!!! [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a cool deer. Wondering if it is a buck or a doe?


----------



## cchadww

thirdhandman said:


> That’s a cool deer. Wondering if it is a buck or a doe?


It’s a doe standing in front of a fence post!![emoji846] Really had me scratching my head at first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

Took the boy out this morning and had a big bodied buck come in. First ten minutes of light but knew it had a rack. He was at 25 yards and had us pegged.

Stuck him, packed up our stuff, and found the arrow. Found first blood 10' away and looked up the hill and he was standing there. Walked away real slow. He didnt look good.

Watery blood but doest stink. Already packed up my binos like an idiot so I couldnt look for the hole. Guessing liver. Going back in 4 hours.


----------



## thirdhandman

cchadww said:


> It’s a doe standing in front of a fence post!![emoji846] Really had me scratching my head at first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. I zoomed in and can see a strand of barb wire. Oh well.


----------



## thirdhandman

Doofy_13 said:


> Took the boy out this morning and had a big bodied buck come in. First ten minutes of light but knew it had a rack. He was at 25 yards and had us pegged.
> 
> Stuck him, packed up our stuff, and found the arrow. Found first blood 10' away and looked up the hill and he was standing there. Walked away real slow. He didnt look good.
> 
> Watery blood but doest stink. Already packed up my binos like an idiot so I couldnt look for the hole. Guessing liver. Going back in 4 hours.
> View attachment 7700701


Ya did good to back out. The watery blood isn a good sign. Go get some breakfast, make a plan and go back after lunch. In for the hero pictures.😉


----------



## Tenn47

I’m hoping for a recovery and pictures of your deer Doofy. Good luck hope you find him


----------



## Doofy_13

Must have fell as soon as I lost sight of him.


----------



## Doofy_13

113 2/8. Shot was perfect but deflected back and exited guts. Must have hit bone because he was perfect broadside.


----------



## cchadww

Nice one, Doofy!!! Way to set the pace. Love it!! Curious, fixed or mechanical?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

cchadww said:


> Nice one, Doofy!!! Way to set the pace. Love it!! Curious, fixed or mechanical?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Fixed. Standard slicktrick 100gr


----------



## Mick2394

Got redemption in Maryland tonight!

Congrats on the buck doofy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

Good job boys!


----------



## Doofy_13

Congrats, slayer!


----------



## olemossyhorns

Congratulations to both of you! Nice buck Doofy!

I drew blood y’all stay tuned!


----------



## olemossyhorns




----------



## Mick2394

Doofy_13 said:


> Congrats, slayer!


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2394

olemossyhorns said:


> Congratulations to both of you! Nice buck Doofy!
> 
> I drew blood y’all stay tuned!


Thanks! Good luck on the track job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cchadww

Wow, you guys are racking up the does before our season even starts! Great job Slayer. Hope you find it Mossy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Great job guys. You guys are making me jealous. I can’t wait for next Saturday. 
Hope you find your deer olemossy.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Should’ve killed a bigger deer I named crooked brown on Friday afternoon. Had him at 25 yards and he caught a whiff of my scent (assumption of course) and wheeled around and walked parallel to my tree with absolutely no shot opportunities. He went down wind of me and then preceded to march back within 10-15’ of the base of my tree and stood there for 5-6 mins and slowly walked into a thicket to not be seen again. I was disgusted but he never blew or ran so I held onto hope maybe I’ll see him again in the next two afternoons. This afternoon was miserable to be honest. The temp got up to about 95 degrees and was blazing when I walked in at 3pm. I finally saw a doe and fawn around 6pm and they fed out of sight shortly after seeing them. Around 7pm I looked up and a 6 point was easing my way and I had already accepted that today was a bust and it was too damn hot to be hunting. He milled around in front of me and looked up towards the direction that “crooked brow” had come from the day prior. I started scanning with my eyes and low and behold a buck I had named tree root was easing towards the 6pt. In the exact same spot crooked brow had spooked the day prior, this buck tensed up and almost turned around. I was on my feet, bow in my hand ready to seize the opportunity if given the chance. He paused for what seemed like minutes and preceded to slowly walk from my left to my right directly in front of me. I came to full draw and he stopped with a small sapling covering his vitals. Fortunately for me, he took two steps and paused again to look away from me. I took my time and buried my pin behind his shoulder and squeezed the release. I heard that familiar sound of popping that chest cavity, knowing I had made a good shot. He tore out like a bat outta hell but I heard him stop around 50 yards away. I never heard him crash but I definitely knew I heard him either stop or go to a slow walk. He made it approximately 65yds from impact of the arrow. There was a red carpet the entire way. Judging by the blood trail he came to a halt and stood in 3 different locations within a 10 yard circle before finally expiring. He has 37 & 3/4” measurements on mass and grosses 141 & 1/8”. The good Lord sure smiled down on me on today’s hunt. Tennessee season kicks off on 9/24/22. I’m ready to get back after them. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Mick2394

olemossyhorns said:


> Should’ve killed a bigger deer I named crooked brown on Friday afternoon. Had him at 25 yards and he caught a whiff of my scent (assumption of course) and wheeled around and walked parallel to my tree with absolutely no shot opportunities. He went down wind of me and then preceded to march back within 10-15’ of the base of my tree and stood there for 5-6 mins and slowly walked into a thicket to not be seen again. I was disgusted but he never blew or ran so I held onto hope maybe I’ll see him again in the next two afternoons. This afternoon was miserable to be honest. The temp got up to about 95 degrees and was blazing when I walked in at 3pm. I finally saw a doe and fawn around 6pm and they fed out of sight shortly after seeing them. Around 7pm I looked up and a 6 point was easing my way and I had already accepted that today was a bust and it was too damn hot to be hunting. He milled around in front of me and looked up towards the direction that “crooked brow” had come from the day prior. I started scanning with my eyes and low and behold a buck I had named tree root was easing towards the 6pt. In the exact same spot crooked brow had spooked the day prior, this buck tensed up and almost turned around. I was on my feet, bow in my hand ready to seize the opportunity if given the chance. He paused for what seemed like minutes and preceded to slowly walk from my left to my right directly in front of me. I came to full draw and he stopped with a small sapling covering his vitals. Fortunately for me, he took two steps and paused again to look away from me. I took my time and buried my pin behind his shoulder and squeezed the release. I heard that familiar sound of popping that chest cavity, knowing I had made a good shot. He tore out like a bat outta hell but I heard him stop around 50 yards away. I never heard him crash but I definitely knew I heard him either stop or go to a slow walk. He made it approximately 65yds from impact of the arrow. There was a red carpet the entire way. Judging by the blood trail he came to a halt and stood in 3 different locations within a 10 yard circle before finally expiring. He has 37 & 3/4” measurements on mass and grosses 141 & 1/8”. The good Lord sure smiled down on me on today’s hunt. Tennessee season kicks off on 9/24/22. I’m ready to get back after them. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7701240
> 
> View attachment 7701241
> 
> View attachment 7701238
> 
> View attachment 7701239
> 
> View attachment 7701237


Awesome buck mossy! Congratulations


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

Holy brow tine’s! Nice buck. Congratulations to all of you who have scored. I need to get my work done and get in the woods.😉


----------



## Tenn47

What an awesome buck with a great story about the hunt. Congratulations on a great shot as well.


----------



## basnbuks

Man you guys are rocking it!!! Congrats


----------



## Doofy_13

Congrats mossy! Gnarly looking buck.


----------



## Goatboy

What a truly awesome photo you captured there, soooo cool!



Doofy_13 said:


> Must have fell as soon as I lost sight of him.
> View attachment 7700798


----------



## yetihunter1

Go team! Congrats Doofy, Mossy and Deer Slayer. Our team had a heck of a weekend, minus me. Sat in stand till 11am on saturday and only saw a fox and two squirrels. There was fresh sign all around my spot just no deer saturday am. We have a nice cold front coming through thursday night and will have a 20 degree temp drop on friday. Hopping to get back out then.


----------



## thirdhandman

Doofy_13 said:


> 113 2/8. Shot was perfect but deflected back and exited guts. Must have hit bone because he was perfect broadside.
> View attachment 7700920
> 
> View attachment 7700921



Doofy
I’d ask for bonus points for getting a very unusual 3 legged deer. 😄


----------



## Doofy_13

thirdhandman said:


> Doofy
> I’d ask for bonus points for getting a very unusual 3 legged deer. 😄


LOL. Yeah I was halfway done quartering him out. That was a heavy pack. One day I will get smart and just make two trips with the bucks. 34 years old and have hunted my whole life, average 90-100 sits a year, and I still make dumb decisions constantly.


----------



## styxbb

*olemossyhorns*
The pic you posted in the scoring thread didn't do this buck justice. The right beam looks like a jumbled mess in that pic. The ones on this thread are awesome. Great Buck.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Thank you fellas! Hopefully we can keep the momentum going. Is anyone getting out this weekend? We have a decent temp drop beginning this weekend. I’m planning on tackling the rest of my food plot prep and shuffling around cameras. I’ll still have to wait for a decent chance of rain before I put any seed in the ground which puts me about 1.5 month behind on schedule but it’s been dry. Good luck to anyone hunting this weekend! I’m going to slip off at some point and get up a tree. Does are in trouble!


----------



## yetihunter1

i am planning on going out tonight, tomorrow night and saturday am


----------



## Tenn47

I’m planning to be up a tree this Saturday. It’s opening weekend here in Tn. Does are as olemossy put it in trouble. I have some woods behind my house in the city limits so very convenient. I’m a 1 1/2 miles from Kroger. Unpressured deer (at least not yet) anyway. I’m very hopeful acorns are big and dropping. Plenty of oaks there as well. Good luck to everyone. I agree keep the momentum going. Most of all everyone BE SAFE no deer is worth taking chances.


----------



## Doofy_13

I leave for my first WV trip Monday morning. I won't have any service while I'm there so I will have to update the team once I return. With that said, I've been taking this week off hunting to pack, plus, that buck is taking up all the room in my meat aging fridge so I have to process him tonight.


----------



## murphy31

I'll be out Saturday am and pm supposed to be 38 degrees Saturday morning so it should be good!


----------



## Mick2394

Sounds like everyone has a solid weekend! I’ll be back in a stand Saturday morning in MD nice cold front coming through. Supposed to be low 40s and a nice change of pace to hunt a morning so hoping for some movement and the same luck I’ve been having. Good luck to everyone out this weekend, shoot straight and be safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Saw three doe last night but never got closer than 60yds. The wind gusts were killing me, i was set up lower on a ridge and the gusts would blow the way i was expecting but then i would get almost like a backdraft after each big gust. I should of gotten down because i feel ever deer in the area knew i was there....or atleast in the woods.


----------



## basnbuks

Well I didn’t plan any early season hunts till I checked cams yesterday, I have 3 mature bucks on the new farm and I found this water hole yesterday. Only water for miles so some hot day sits coming up.


----------



## murphy31

Trying to keep us rolling!


----------



## murphy31

Don't worry I got a bow picture for the scoring thread


----------



## Doofy_13

Congrats! Looks like a good sized doe!


----------



## Tenn47

That’s awesome 🤩 big healthy doe. Congratulations


----------



## olemossyhorns

Congratulations Murph! I’m sharing a tree with my daughter this afternoon. She’s above me in a climber and I’m below her. We’re on a pinch of a ditch connecting several ag fields. There’s been a 10 in here several times this week. He won’t mean much to me if I were to kill him but he’d be her best ever. We made a deal that it does come in I get to shoot. Good luck fellas! I’ll keep you all updated.


----------



## olemossyhorns

We


----------



## Tenn47

That’s awesome olemossy nothing like father/daughter time. Good luck


----------



## olemossyhorns

Thank you bud


----------



## olemossyhorns




----------



## Mick2394

Congrats murph! She’ll look good on the board and in the freezer! Good luck mossy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olemossyhorns

Just secured us 50 more points. 10 yard chip shot


----------



## Tenn47

Whahoo you go guys. Great job. Unfortunately I had family things this weekend that I forgot about 😢 but I will get out there soon


----------



## basnbuks

olemossyhorns said:


> View attachment 7705524
> 
> View attachment 7705523
> We


That’s awesome buddy, wish I had a kid to take hunting!


----------



## Doofy_13

Very nice, Mossy!


----------



## olemossyhorns

you can see the arrow punching throw on this still shot of the video.


----------



## murphy31

Hell ya mossy!! Congrats on the doe, and thanks to everyone for the congratulations!


----------



## olemossyhorns

Thanks bud! Good luck to everyone


----------



## basnbuks

Oh boy started checking the cams I had out on public the last week. Had 6 cams in diff spots, the 1st 4 cams didn’t reveal a shooter imo , got 1 more to pull but todays pull in a pinch on the river has me creamin in my jeans lol….here’s a few!!!


----------



## Doofy_13

basnbuks said:


> creamin in my jeans


What a missed opportunity for our team name...Team 15 - The Jeans Creamers


----------



## Tenn47

Dang basnbuks you got some whoppers there. I wish you good luck with either of those deer.


----------



## Shwackums

Ya’ll are crushing it. Congrats to everyone that scored. Haven’t been out yet. Will be traveling to PA at the end of October. Can’t wait to be in the stand up there.


----------



## olemossyhorns

I’m making up for being blown at during the first velvet season.


----------



## basnbuks

Dammit man ur on far!


----------



## basnbuks

Ok last cam pull on public, I’m very stoked and wheels are spinning, I have a few options but I’ve never killed a 8 pointer how do you pass this buck knowing you have a couple booners around?


----------



## olemossyhorns

Basnbuks you can always find you an 8 point to shoot. I’ll trade you I have plenty 😬 Go big or go home! Good luck on those studs! I’m hoping to make my way to iowa this next fall, I’m sitting on 5 preference points.


----------



## yetihunter1

Damn you guys where on fire this weekend, specially you olemossyhorns. I had more of a let down, sat friday night and saw 3 doe (none in range) and sat saturday am and saw 10. Had a group of six come into 25 yds and let an arrow fly at the largest doe and from the look of the lighted nock i should of punched out her heart. She mule kicked and broke my arrow in half so the broadhead and fletchings fell out on either side of her and took off. i get down and check the spot of the shot and have good blood 5ft from the shot but my arrow is covered in fat. gave her an hour and a half and went back to check. Good blood to start but went for 400 yds before i called a tracker to help because it was petering out. Well when we started back on the trail we ended up going 1400 yds, kicking her out of her bed and seeing that it was a low brisket shot and she had plenty of life in her (this was around 230pm and shot was at 830am) as she j hooked us and ran back up the ridge. Not sure how i messed that one up but hopefully i can redeem myself. 2-3 inches higher and she wouldn't have made it off my side of the ridge.....


----------



## basnbuks

olemossyhorns said:


> Basnbuks you can always find you an 8 point to shoot. I’ll trade you I have plenty 😬 Go big or go home! Good luck on those studs! I’m hoping to make my way to iowa this next fall, I’m sitting on 5 preference points.


Oh trust me I’ve hunted a couple big 8’s, I’ve passed several I probably shouldn’t have but I have everything up to a 14 on the wall except an 8 …..what zone you planning on next year?


----------



## Goatboy

olemossyhorns said:


> I’m making up for being blown at during the first velvet season.
> 
> View attachment 7706267
> 
> View attachment 7706266


Damn good shooting, perfect shot placement! What head are you shooting?


----------



## olemossyhorns

yetihunter1 said:


> Damn you guys where on fire this weekend, specially you olemossyhorns. I had more of a let down, sat friday night and saw 3 doe (none in range) and sat saturday am and saw 10. Had a group of six come into 25 yds and let an arrow fly at the largest doe and from the look of the lighted nock i should of punched out her heart. She mule kicked and broke my arrow in half so the broadhead and fletchings fell out on either side of her and took off. i get down and check the spot of the shot and have good blood 5ft from the shot but my arrow is covered in fat. gave her an hour and a half and went back to check. Good blood to start but went for 400 yds before i called a tracker to help because it was petering out. Well when we started back on the trail we ended up going 1400 yds, kicking her out of her bed and seeing that it was a low brisket shot and she had plenty of life in her (this was around 230pm and shot was at 830am) as she j hooked us and ran back up the ridge. Not sure how i messed that one up but hopefully i can redeem myself. 2-3 inches higher and she wouldn't have made it off my side of the ridge.....


Yeti, hate you didn’t recover. I always hate losing one myself! I’ve hit a buck in Kansas in the low brisket as well and was able to track him for several hundred yards. It was pin drops of blood and he never tried to bed. Keep that chin up! Good luck on your next one. Redemption is coming!




basnbuks said:


> Oh trust me I’ve hunted a couple big 8’s, I’ve passed several I probably shouldn’t have but I have everything up to a 14 on the wall except an 8 …..what zone you planning on next year?


I’m leaning towards zone 5.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Goatboy said:


> Damn good shooting, perfect shot placement! What head are you shooting?


Thanks man! I keep 3 grim reaper pro-series 1 3/8” and 2 rage trypans in my quiver.


----------



## basnbuks

olemossyhorns said:


> Yeti, hate you didn’t recover. I always hate losing one myself! I’ve hit a buck in Kansas in the low brisket as well and was able to track him for several hundred yards. It was pin drops of blood and he never tried to bed. Keep that chin up! Good luck on your next one. Redemption is coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m leaning towards zone 5.


You got ground?


----------



## olemossyhorns

basnbuks said:


> You got ground?


No, unfortunately not. I’ll probably rely on public.


----------



## basnbuks

olemossyhorns said:


> No, unfortunately not. I’ll probably rely on public.


You can come here if you want, I’m in zone 7 , I’ve never hunted 5 but I think I may have a couple farms there I can hunt. I’ve sent a couple guys in public in zone 2 and 3 the last couple years and both tagged on a 183 and 187. We need to talk !


----------



## basnbuks

So now I’m torn, hung a stand at the waterhole yesterday and a cell cam, along with a mock scrape……I fell like I could tag out this weekend but I also want a booner🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## olemossyhorns

basnbuks said:


> You can come here if you want, I’m in zone 7 , I’ve never hunted 5 but I think I may have a couple farms there I can hunt. I’ve sent a couple guys in public in zone 2 and 3 the last couple years and both tagged on a 183 and 187. We need to talk !


 yes sir we do! I agree! And I can return the favor in other states. I really appreciate that. A 183 and 187 is very impressive! My cell is 662-645-3825. Shoot me a text anytime. Or give me a call!


----------



## olemossyhorns

That’s a nice buck! Looks like he’s already hitting the mock scrapes.

made one today myself on an old used locust licking branch and placed a cell cam on it.


----------



## thirdhandman

olemossyhorns said:


> View attachment 7705524
> 
> View attachment 7705523
> We


Wow what a great smile, without even drawing her bow. She seems to really enjoy spending time with dad. Awesome 👍


----------



## thirdhandman

basnbuks said:


> Oh boy started checking the cams I had out on public the last week. Had 6 cams in diff spots, the 1st 4 cams didn’t reveal a shooter imo , got 1 more to pull but todays pull in a pinch on the river has me creamin in my jeans lol….here’s a few!!!
> View attachment 7706064
> 
> View attachment 7706063


Holy crap, ya need to pitch a tent in a near by tree with a week supply of food and water.😁


----------



## basnbuks

thirdhandman said:


> Holy crap, ya need to pitch a tent in a near by tree with a week supply of food and water.😁


Rite now I have a lot of options. I’m already losing sleep , don’t make it no worse 😂


----------



## olemossyhorns

Mock scrape already producing pics


----------



## Goatboy

Scored a dandy for my buddy at work today. 201 gross still without a back fork! Big framed massive archery buck!


----------



## olemossyhorns

That’s an absolute toad!


----------



## Tenn47

That is an awesome buck. 201 wow 😯 I would love to see 130 inch deer that would be something from some sort of dream.
Wow olemossy looks like you have a great deer there as well. I think your mock scrape is working. I love that split G2. I hope you get a shot at him


----------



## cchadww

A nice one on cam. Can’t wait for opener on Saturday!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2394

Some great bucks fellas! MD tomorrow night and then PA opener looks like it’ll be a wet one but that’s what blinds are for. Good luck to everyone this weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

So i had a nice one work a scrape for a solid 10 minutes last night, I think i know where he is coming from so hoping tomorrow night i can set up between his bed and that scrape because he has been consistently hitting it just after dark but always coming from the same direction.


----------



## Tenn47

Yeti sounds like you are getting him figured out. I wish you good luck can’t wait for the pictures. 
I took Monday off work so I’m hoping I can contribute. Anybody ever ask a golf course if you could bow hunt? I’m thinking about it. There is a course about a mile from my house that has a bunch of does. Saw 26 last evening


----------



## jjl8440

Saturday is the opener for me in NY. Hoping to take my daughter out, weather permitting. Early October, for me, has never been that great. I'm going to try and not get burned out and over hunt before the rut.


----------



## basnbuks

Current situation and the winds gonna be all wrong for the opener….guess I will spend my day observing and trying dial in the big boy….as of now with allergies and this poison I’m pretty miserable 🙄


----------



## Tenn47

Well that sucks about your allergies but maybe it’s for the best due to the wind being wrong. Hope you get to feeling better soon and the wind changes for the better for your stand


----------



## Doofy_13

Back from WV. Figured out their mountain bedding and had a monster at about 60 yards. Legs are toast from all the hiking/climbing. Looking forward to going back in three weeks and using all my scouting knowledge.


----------



## cchadww

Bummer for the allergies, @basnbuks. :-(

Today is the first day my daughter and I both are free for the youth season. So I’ll be heading out with her this afternoon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## olemossyhorns

Ended up seeing 5 bucks this afternoon.


----------



## basnbuks

Wrong wind for any potentials this weekend, hung 2 sets Saturday, looks like my next day off Thur will be a go, good little cold front coming in. I’m thinking my water hole had dried up. Will sit Thursday on the river lookin for perfect 12!


----------



## yetihunter1

Almost got a doe at 20yds from the ground but the wind switched and gave me away for a split second which allowed her to get nervous enough to walk away before i had a clear shot through the brush. Set up about 100yds from that spot with a couple of scrapes with in 20yds. Hour and a half before sunset i hear a gun go off 60 yds away (almost crapped my pants)...ends up being a squirrel hunter who continues to pop off about 12 rounds 60 yds from me. 45 mins before sunset i hear footsteps coming down the trail i walked in and as i turn i see the squirrel hunter walking up at 30 yds. I whistled at him and the guy shoulders his gun!!! I am sitting there think "Squirrels don't whistle!!!!" Guy stood there for 5 mins trying to find me but never did see me and backed out the way he came but circled around me again and started shooting again. So you can take a guess that i didn't see much that evening.


----------



## Tenn47

Wow yeti are you wearing a bullet proof vest? That’s way too close for comfort. I hope the guy shooting squirrel gets the back door trots from eating them. 
Well I sat yesterday evening. Let’s just say things didn’t go according to the plan. I wasn’t comfortable with the tree I was in so I didn’t climb as high as I should have. Somehow I got busted. The deer then circled around came up directly behind me and blew. Game over. Several little rubs where I was sitting. Just looking around you can tell it’s been well used so I’m going to give it a little time to cool off (both temperatures and my scent) then try again. I’m hopeful I can close the deal. Good luck everyone stay safe


----------



## Doofy_13

Got tired of sitting on the ground and broke out the stand and sticks. Snuck up to the Doofy Dandy bedding ridge since its been almost a month since I boogered him.

Got some does in the thicket working their way to me. Might have to go for a double.

3 way intersection of man made trails below me the deer are using a ton. Only 50 yards from someones fence lol.


----------



## Mick2394

Doofy_13 said:


> Got tired of sitting on the ground and broke out the stand and sticks. Snuck up to the Doofy Dandy bedding ridge since its been almost a month since I boogered him.
> 
> Got some does in the thicket working their way to me. Might have to go for a double.
> 
> 3 way intersection of man made trails below me the deer are using a ton. Only 50 yards from someones fence lol.
> View attachment 7712907


Good luck doofy! Will be back out tomorrow night, ended up seeing 11 Saturday morning but made the mistake of sitting in the ground blind and got busted by a couple does first thing and a giant a half hour later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Thank you guys for sharing your experiences with getting busted. I don’t feel so bad now. We are going to have a drop in temperature Friday night so Saturday morning may be a good time for a surprise. Good luck everyone


----------



## olemossyhorns

Hunted evenings over the weekend and got on a very nice buck both afternoons. Had him at 65 Saturday evening and shifted Sunday to hopefully intercept him and he once again skated by at around 60yds.

Had an encounter with this guy Monday afternoon. had him at 75yds for 10 mins and couldn’t do anything with him. This season is off to a good start so far. Looks very promising. I hope you all hammer the does so we can keep the lead on the other teams. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Tenn47

Mossy wait until the rut. He will loose his mind then. With these cold fronts we have been getting I’m wondering if we could have some early rut activity or chasing? What do you guys think? Here in central Tn I have seen some big fawns without spots and I have seen some little babies with spots. Just a week ago I saw a baby with spots and that blew my mind. I hope it makes it through the winter. Saturday the high is 60 Friday night low is 39 Saturday night low is 34.


----------



## basnbuks

Going after P12 tonight, coke front moving in as we speak. Hunting a 1/2 dried up creek bed on the edge/corner of beans, the river is 60 yards to my N and nothing but willows and bedding ground. Perfect wind and they do have some water here. Perfect funnel, will take pics when I’m settled in.


----------



## Tenn47

That looks like a great spot. I’m pulling for you to get a shot. I hope it works out. Can’t wait for pictures


----------



## basnbuks

Got in clean about 30 min ago, winds a lil more than I like but hey it’s Iowa…..let’s do this!


----------



## Mick2394

Ended up seeing over 10 again tonight and got eyes on the buck I saw Saturday morning and he’s way bigger than I thought just came out about 200 yards farther down than I needed. Adjusting for the morning and hopefully I see him again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

My sit tonight consisted of 2 does come from my NW and was walking the water edge, about 60 yards from me the older 1 started spasn out over something, I was downwind so who Knows. She had eyes on something to my west that I couldn’t see. Work the next 3 , will plan several sits next week. Some1 needs to add to our lead this weekend, cold front and a full moon!!!


----------



## basnbuks

Few more pics from this stand, I had issues loading pics, btw this is public land about 2 miles from my house.


----------



## Nightlinger

Mick2394 said:


> Got redemption in Maryland tonight!
> 
> Congrats on the buck doofy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where in Maryland?


----------



## olemossyhorns

Ended up seeing 1 6pt, 4 does, and two other deer right at dusk this afternoon that I couldn’t identify.


----------



## Mick2394

Long time coming for me in pa, score to be determined


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olemossyhorns

Beautiful buck Mick! Congratulations he’s nice!


----------



## olemossyhorns

Here’s a little team motivation from this evening. Ended up seeing 11 does and 5 dinks this afternoon. Good luck to everyone this weekend!


----------



## Mick2394

Thanks mossy! Congrats on your kills as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Mick that’s a great buck. Congratulations on getting it done. 
Mossy you are having a great season congratulations on your kills.


----------



## Mick2394

Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cchadww

Mick2394 said:


> Long time coming for me in pa, score to be determined
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice and wide! Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cchadww

A little meat for the freezer and points for the team! Beautiful evening to be out last night. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2394

Congrats chad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2394

So this is my first time scoring a deer and I came out with 137 4/8 do you guys think that’s pretty accurate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

You guys are killing me with those beautiful views. When I sit all I can see is brush and lots of it and only about 20 yards. Why do I have a 3 pin fixed sight when I only need 1🤣
Yup I think that’s pretty close for a score. I was going to estimate 140 but I guess my eyes are bigger


----------



## Doofy_13

Mick2394 said:


> Long time coming for me in pa, score to be determined
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a beast! Hell of a nic buck, buddy! Congrats.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Congratulations on the doe Chad!


----------



## Mick2394

Thanks doofy and tenn! I sent it to a buddy and he said he thought it might be bigger also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

Mick awesome buck, mossy is straight up in savage mode. Would have love to been out this morning as we had a heavy frost. Regardless I have that thing called bills(and a wife) so I’m working all weekend, next week is my short week so I will get to hunt 5 days. I may even try to contribute to the team cause we rockin an rolling!!! Good luck every1


----------



## basnbuks

Mick2394 said:


> So this is my first time scoring a deer and I came out with 137 4/8 do you guys think that’s pretty accurate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


id say your pretty close in my head b4 i seen your score i was coming up with 130 then I think i was going way conservative


----------



## cchadww

Mick—that sounds about right for the score. Great job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cchadww

And nothing like fresh venison blackstrap for lunch at the cabin. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

cchadww said:


> And nothing like fresh venison blackstrap for lunch at the cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that looks so good 😊. I do believe you have given me more motivation. Thank you. Enjoy that wonderful looking meal


----------



## olemossyhorns

cchadww said:


> And nothing like fresh venison blackstrap for lunch at the cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hard to beat that! Cooked to perfection as well judging by the pic


----------



## murphy31

Congrats boys!!! Went out yesterday and nothing was moving in the am. Ended moving some stands during the evening. Good luck to all those going out!


----------



## murphy31

Mick why are you not listed on our team lol? You've been with us since the start. Unless I'm blind


----------



## yetihunter1

Congrats to everyone's success. I just got back from Massachusetts for a wedding and haven't been in the stand since the squirrel hunter thought i was B&C squirrel. I am hoping to get out during the week but saturday will be my annual ML hunt with some friends. The buck that was frequenting my cams has gone MIA, so hoping he was just waiting for me to come back and hasn't already been shot haha. Keep knocking them down guys!


----------



## yetihunter1

murphy31 said:


> Mick why are you not listed on our team lol? You've been with us since the start. Unless I'm blind


haha yeah 12-Ringer just asked me....Mick did you change names?


----------



## Mick2394

Yeah… he just messaged me too lol I changed my username


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

Controversy on team 15 lmao. Well hopefully he puts your ass in!


----------



## Mick2394

Lol I’m just a spy! He got my name switched over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

Well this is a 1st for me, I’ve never watered my deer herd but they need it in a bad way, 500 gal to the waterhole , we shall see…..doe patrol this eve!!


----------



## olemossyhorns

murphy31 said:


> Mick why are you not listed on our team lol? You've been with us since the start. Unless I'm blind


i wondered the same thing 😂😂


----------



## Mick2394

Haha my bad guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

Mick2394 said:


> Haha my bad guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What u mean m bad? You been a mole? Lol are you on our team? Lol


----------



## yetihunter1

So Mick, looks like your old name was deerslayer94 but you changed it, right? Sorry for the confusion and congrats on the buck again.


----------



## Mick2394

Yes and thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Good luck everyone. I wish someone could explain to me why there are so many get togethers during bow season. Don’t people understand that we have to control the population or our insurance will go up due to deer/car collisions? I’m getting ready to boycott the fall festivals and get togethers.


----------



## basnbuks

Tenn47 said:


> Good luck everyone. I wish someone could explain to me why there are so many get togethers during bow season. Don’t people understand that we have to control the population or our insurance will go up due to deer/car collisions? I’m getting ready to boycott the fall festivals and get togethers.


Sounds like a personal home issue to me😜


----------



## yetihunter1

i feel your pain Tenn, wedding season should be in the summer....


----------



## basnbuks

So after I hauled water yesterday to the waterhole, I decided to take a nap and plans was to get up at 5 and catch 1 in the foodplot b4 dark, needless to say I woke up at 6am this morning. Went and hung another set at another river south of me this morning then set up at the house. 2 fawns came in and a total of 5 sightings. Work next 2 days then off for the weekend and the cold front!


----------



## basnbuks

Not sure why it keeps double posting pics, maybe some1 can chime in


----------



## thirdhandman

Mick2394 said:


> Long time coming for me in pa, score to be determined
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Mick2394 said:


> Long time coming for me in pa, score to be determined
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Mick. Good score for the team.


----------



## Mick2394

thirdhandman said:


> Congratulations Mick. Good score for the team.


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cchadww

Got .47” rain last night and temps dropping. Bucks moving at noon. So I find myself on the stand this evening. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olemossyhorns

I encountered this guy Thursday afternoon. Only encountered 3 dinks and 11 does Friday evening. Ended up seeing 6 does and a 4pt this afternoon. I’m going to try again tomorrow afternoon if it isn’t raining. Good luck to everyone that’s hunting!


----------



## Tenn47

olemossyhorns said:


> I encountered this guy Thursday afternoon. Only encountered 3 dinks and 11 does Friday evening. Ended up seeing 6 does and a 4pt this afternoon. I’m going to try again tomorrow afternoon if it isn’t raining. Good luck to everyone that’s hunting!
> View attachment 7719308
> 
> View attachment 7719307


Mossy you have been having some encounters with that buck. I have a 7 mag that will fix his red wagon. Sorry I know this is archery talk but I would have a very bad vendetta against him. I hope you get him 1 way or the other. 
My family issues have been taken care of and I just purchased a new to me barely used API tree stand so I will be more comfortable and can sit still longer. I’m looking forward to getting back in the woods. Good luck everyone be safe


----------



## thirdhandman

Well, I finally got a chance to get out and contribute to the team a little bit. Got a doe yesterday with my little Hickory Creek In-line vertical crossbow. Now I got to remember how to enter her.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Tenn47 said:


> Mossy you have been having some encounters with that buck. I have a 7 mag that will fix his red wagon. Sorry I know this is archery talk but I would have a very bad vendetta against him. I hope you get him 1 way or the other.
> My family issues have been taken care of and I just purchased a new to me barely used API tree stand so I will be more comfortable and can sit still longer. I’m looking forward to getting back in the woods. Good luck everyone be safe


That’s a different buck than the ones prior. This is my first time seeing him. Good luck to you this season! Hope to see you behind some deer with archery tackle in hand.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Congratulations Jim! That’s awesome!

With that said I’ve been meaning to ask the team, who all use @thirdhandman products? This is my unbiased opinion and experience. Every one of my climbers have the stabilizer straps and the bow holder on them. If you’ve never checked them out, you should! I’m much safer with the stabilizer straps connected and it’s rock solid when I’m setup. No more slipping or twisting on sketchy trees. You literally can’t knock your top portion loose when it’s tightened down. I also cross them when packing out and it makes a great pocket to store a jacket and or bibs while also holding your climber together. The bow holder holds my bow in place ready to shoot while it also camouflages me. It eliminated the need for screw in hooks and bow holders for me. Check em out fellas!


----------



## Tenn47

olemossyhorns said:


> Congratulations Jim! That’s awesome!
> 
> With that said I’ve been meaning to ask the team, who all use @thirdhandman products? This is my unbiased opinion and experience. Every one of my climbers have the stabilizer straps and the bow holder on them. If you’ve never checked them out, you should! I’m much safer with the stabilizer straps connected and it’s rock solid when I’m setup. No more slipping or twisting on sketchy trees. You literally can’t knock your top portion loose when it’s tightened down. I also cross them when packing out and it makes a great pocket to store a jacket and or bibs while also holding your climber together. The bow holder holds my bow in place ready to shoot while it also camouflages me. It eliminated the need for screw in hooks and bow holders for me. Check em out fellas!


Thank you mossy. I have been looking at thirdhand products. I have a local store that has a bow holder that I’m looking to get. I’m also considering the stabilizer straps as well. 
I didn’t realize that you had different bucks there. Looks like you will be in good position for the rut. Good luck


----------



## Mick2394

thirdhandman said:


> Well, I finally got a chance to get out and contribute to the team a little bit. Got a doe yesterday with my little Hickory Creek In-line vertical crossbow. Now I got to remember how to enter her.


Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

Congrats, Thirdhand!

I've been hunting almost every day. A lot of encounters with smaller bucks and had one decent 8 at 20 the other day I decided to pass.....still wondering if that was a mistake. Honestly I just want to knock down a few more does but all I'm seeing are bucks.


----------



## basnbuks

slow weekend for me, hunted some,scouted some and hung a stand or 2, very little buck sign but it is starting to show up....jim congrats on the doe!!!


----------



## thirdhandman

olemossyhorns said:


> Congratulations Jim! That’s awesome!
> 
> With that said I’ve been meaning to ask the team, who all use @thirdhandman products? This is my unbiased opinion and experience. Every one of my climbers have the stabilizer straps and the bow holder on them. If you’ve never checked them out, you should! I’m much safer with the stabilizer straps connected and it’s rock solid when I’m setup. No more slipping or twisting on sketchy trees. You literally can’t knock your top portion loose when it’s tightened down. I also cross them when packing out and it makes a great pocket to store a jacket and or bibs while also holding your climber together. The bow holder holds my bow in place ready to shoot while it also camouflages me. It eliminated the need for screw in hooks and bow holders for me. Check em out fellas!


Hey olemossyhorns, I really do appreciate the endorsement. Would you mind putting that on our website in the review area. That would help us a bunch.😊


----------



## thirdhandman

yetihunter1 said:


> i feel your pain Tenn, wedding season should be in the summer....


Was hunting with my brother this weekend. He and a few other hunters were invited to a wedding last year and all were planning on going to it but then the wedding got cancelled. The wedding is back on now. They planned it for Saturday at noon opening weekend of gun season. All of them said they couldn’t make it because of a previous engagement. Lol


----------



## thirdhandman

Tenn47 said:


> Thank you mossy. I have been looking at thirdhand products. I have a local store that has a bow holder that I’m looking to get. I’m also considering the stabilizer straps as well.
> I didn’t realize that you had different bucks there. Looks like you will be in good position for the rut. Good luck


Tenn, give me a call as our computer doesn’t give AT discounts On that combination.😉


----------



## murphy31

Congrats thirdhand!


----------



## murphy31

Last 2 times out saw nothing. Moved some stands Saturday afternoon. Heading to Ny on the 27th. Should be fun.


----------



## yetihunter1

took a break from the archery grind this past weekend, did some ML drives with friends. Put up deer on each drive but none on the ground. Only ones in range were bucks or does that ran infront of my friend that decided to bring his flintlock which misfired on one and he missed on another. Was a good time though. Did sit on the hill behind my house that night but not sure i can swing evening hunts on it.

Its a south facing slope with a predominant N-NW wind, every time I hunt it the wind dies off the thermals suck my wind down the hill which i expect deer movement on. Thinking it will only be a morning spot in the hopes of the thermals lifting my scent up in the am. We shall see.


----------



## Tenn47

Jim when I get ready I will definitely call you. I’m sure we will have a great conversation. 
By the way did you ever figure out how to enter your deer? 
I will be hunting evenings until the weekend. I’m hopeful for something this week or weekend. Good luck everyone


----------



## olemossyhorns

thirdhandman said:


> Hey olemossyhorns, I really do appreciate the endorsement. Would you mind putting that on our website in the review area. That would help us a bunch.😊


done Sir!


----------



## olemossyhorns

Today was a good hunt. Temps were falling from 57 to 31 this eve, had a 15mph NW wind. Ended up with both bucks I’ve sent y’all inside 100yds and a smaller 8. Also saw two does. Hopefully I end up crossing paths inside bow range.


----------



## yetihunter1

Public land is not treating me well this year, haven't had any opportunities. Going in to an 90 acre spot i have access too that is part of a much larger 400 acre peice. Going to get in around lunch and just slowly walk with my face in the wind till i find hot sign. Hoping i find some before i run out of property.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Good luck yeti!


----------



## Tenn47

Good luck yeti. Hopefully you will find what you want. Be safe. Keep us posted


----------



## Mick2394

Good luck yeti!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Well i am having a season i wish i didn't remember. Deer did what i wanted today. I was set up at the base of a ridge in kind of a half bowl. Wind was blowing up the ridge, complete opposite direction of what i expected, so i got snug to hit hoping i would only blow up that portion and still have deer come off the ridge further up to hit the small creek at the bottom for a drink. Worked like a dream, had 3 doe come down and head to the creek. Lead doe came down, took a drink and then pegged me in the tree when my release made a small squeak as i hooked onto the bow. She walked right to me with the other two in tow and then at 20 turned to go back up the ridge. I drew when she went behind some thick stuff and swung around the tree but she was completely covered in brush. I moved to the next doe which was moving through the brush to an opening i had. That was when i anticipated the shot and punched the trigger to early shooting right in front of the doe before she fully got in the opening. They ran up the ridge but never blew and i tried my best to kick my own ass for my stupidity to rush the shot.


----------



## Tenn47

yetihunter1 said:


> Well i am having a season i wish i didn't remember. Deer did what i wanted today. I was set up at the base of a ridge in kind of a half bowl. Wind was blowing up the ridge, complete opposite direction of what i expected, so i got snug to hit hoping i would only blow up that portion and still have deer come off the ridge further up to hit the small creek at the bottom for a drink. Worked like a dream, had 3 doe come down and head to the creek. Lead doe came down, took a drink and then pegged me in the tree when my release made a small squeak as i hooked onto the bow. She walked right to me with the other two in tow and then at 20 turned to go back up the ridge. I drew when she went behind some thick stuff and swung around the tree but she was completely covered in brush. I moved to the next doe which was moving through the brush to an opening i had. That was when i anticipated the shot and punched the trigger to early shooting right in front of the doe before she fully got in the opening. They ran up the ridge but never blew and i tried my best to kick my own ass for my stupidity to rush the shot.


Sorry about the bad luck. A couple weeks ago I set up but didn’t climb high enough as I was in a new to me climber. I made a slight adjustment and seen a tail flicker so I sat still hoping for a shot. Well wouldn’t you know it that smart little sucker snuck up on me from down wind and blew at me 🤬🤬🤬 then took off. I haven’t been there since hoping that it will forget about that and keep my scent to a minimum. I’m hopeful for this weekend. Don’t get down keep trying but be safe. Good luck


----------



## cchadww

yetihunter1 said:


> Well i am having a season i wish i didn't remember. Deer did what i wanted today. I was set up at the base of a ridge in kind of a half bowl. Wind was blowing up the ridge, complete opposite direction of what i expected, so i got snug to hit hoping i would only blow up that portion and still have deer come off the ridge further up to hit the small creek at the bottom for a drink. Worked like a dream, had 3 doe come down and head to the creek. Lead doe came down, took a drink and then pegged me in the tree when my release made a small squeak as i hooked onto the bow. She walked right to me with the other two in tow and then at 20 turned to go back up the ridge. I drew when she went behind some thick stuff and swung around the tree but she was completely covered in brush. I moved to the next doe which was moving through the brush to an opening i had. That was when i anticipated the shot and punched the trigger to early shooting right in front of the doe before she fully got in the opening. They ran up the ridge but never blew and i tried my best to kick my own ass for my stupidity to rush the shot.


Oh man, that is a bummer. Glad to hear I’m not the only one who muffs shots. . Keep pressing on. I’m sure your fortunes will change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

cchadww said:


> Oh man, that is a bummer. Glad to hear I’m not the only one who muffs shots. . Keep pressing on. I’m sure your fortunes will change.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Muffing shots happens but this is a first for me this year, going 0-2 on my first couple chances. Aggravating to say the least


----------



## cchadww

Just got our #1 target on daylight cam!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Chad that’s a dandy hope you have a real close encounter with him. Good luck


----------



## cchadww

Tenn47 said:


> Chad that’s a dandy hope you have a real close encounter with him. Good luck


Thanks, man. I hope so, too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olemossyhorns

Good luck on him Chad! Hope we can keep the momentum going and keep stacking points!
Good luck fellas


----------



## cchadww

So, last night I shot a doe shortly after getting in the stand and heard her crash 50yrds or so from me. 

A couple hours later, two bucks that have been hanging out with the bruiser that I posted about above, came out into the clearing. On camera, the big guy had been usually shows up 5-10 minutes after the 9 pointer below. The 9 pointer and 2 other bucks milled around for about 30 minutes. 

While I got some decent video footage on my phone, the big guy didn’t show his face. 

Not sure if shooting the doe earlier had an impact or not. 

But in any case it was an exciting hunt and we added 50 points for the team! Let’s keep it going!





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

Took the boy out this morning and killed the "Doofy Dandy" buck! 20 yard shot while he was walking. We were huddled up under a holly tree. Got my work cut out for me because I leave for my second hunting trip to WV monday.


----------



## cchadww

That is awesome! Way to get the next generation into the woods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2394

Congrats guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

cchadww said:


> So, last night I shot a doe shortly after getting in the stand and heard her crash 50yrds or so from me.
> 
> A couple hours later, two bucks that have been hanging out with the bruiser that I posted about above, came out into the clearing. On camera, the big guy had been usually shows up 5-10 minutes after the 9 pointer below. The 9 pointer and 2 other bucks milled around for about 30 minutes.
> 
> While I got some decent video footage on my phone, the big guy didn’t show his face.
> 
> Not sure if shooting the doe earlier had an impact or not.
> 
> But in any case it was an exciting hunt and we added 50 points for the team! Let’s keep it going!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!


----------



## Tenn47

Congratulations guys Doofy that’s a great buck and chad that’s a nice plump doe for the freezer. Great job


----------



## Goatboy

That's a wonderful photo Doofy! Well done!!


----------



## olemossyhorns

Congratulations to both of you!!

well placed shot too on your sons deer! Congratulations to him as well! I know you're proud.


----------



## Doofy_13

Thanks, guys!

Thats my biggest buck and watching the arrow hit perfect was a relief.

Sometimes hunting on the ground its hard for my boy to see the shot due to brush or other obstructions. He had a perfect view this time and geeked out! 

Since it was early muz season here the past three days that counts as my gun license kill so I still have a buck tag for the rest of the season in MD.

I wish everyone luck! Its getting to that exciting time of year. I will check back in when I return from WV.


----------



## Tenn47

Doofy that’s so awesome your boy could see what you see and gets as excited or more than you do. I don’t have any kids to do that with but hearing others experience is just as exciting for me. Be safe on your trip can’t wait to see pictures and hear the stories. Good luck


----------



## Doofy_13

Tenn47 said:


> Doofy that’s so awesome your boy could see what you see and gets as excited or more than you do. I don’t have any kids to do that with but hearing others experience is just as exciting for me. Be safe on your trip can’t wait to see pictures and hear the stories. Good luck


Thanks, Tenn!


----------



## jjl8440

Doe 50 pts
10-22-22 8:15am
Erie County, NY Fair chase
Happy to finally contribute to the team!


----------



## yetihunter1

Congrats Doofy and Chad! Doofy, that buck is a stud and Chad i hope you get a crack at your #1 target. I got out friday with the ML and had an 8pt at 60yds and two unidentified in thick brush (can't shoot bucks in PA for ML). Saturday i went out with the bow to where i missed the doe on tuesday. Ended up being a bust thanks to the joys of suburban hunting. Had some people who live on the edge of the woods i hunt put there dogs out for the last two hours and they proceeded to bark, scream and chase their chickens and geese who also put up a racket all the way till dark. Nothing wanted to get close to that noise.....


----------



## cchadww

Nice work, JJL! Every point counts to keep the lead!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

Hell ya boys! Congrats to all 3 of you.


----------



## Tenn47

Yeti I know that feeling about suburban hunting. I have some property behind my house in the city limits. I have figured out that the deer get use to the noise but they don’t like it when you get back there with them for sure. I haven’t hunted back there since I got busted by the only deer I saw (my fault) so I’m patiently waiting for the pre rut which will be the first week of November. I wish you good luck in your suburban hunting. 
Congratulations on another fine doe for the team JJL I wish everyone good luck and be safe


----------



## yetihunter1

Congrats JJL!


----------



## olemossyhorns

Congratulations JJL! Fellas let’s hammer those does if possible. With several more does and another buck or 2, we will be sitting strong for the comp. Good luck to all!


----------



## olemossyhorns

Tenn47 said:


> Yeti I know that feeling about suburban hunting. I have some property behind my house in the city limits. I have figured out that the deer get use to the noise but they don’t like it when you get back there with them for sure. I haven’t hunted back there since I got busted by the only deer I saw (my fault) so I’m patiently waiting for the pre rut which will be the first week of November. I wish you good luck in your suburban hunting.
> Congratulations on another fine doe for the team JJL I wish everyone good luck and be safe


Tenn, I wouldn’t wait for November. I’d find an acorn tree dropping and hammer them now! Good luck to you.


----------



## Tenn47

olemossyhorns said:


> Tenn, I wouldn’t wait for November. I’d find an acorn tree dropping and hammer them now! Good luck to you.


Mossy you are correct but this coming weekend is juvenile hunt and I’m getting bonus points with the wife. You know making deals to keep peace ✌. You are correct about the acorns but where I hunt there are plenty of nuts falling so I guess that’s a bonus. Thank you for the advice. Good luck


----------



## basnbuks

1st morning sit of the year, temps dropped 20 degrees and we got some good rain yesterday, waited till grey light to slip in because I cross a lot of ag fields . Fresh scrapes everywhere and passed this guy shortly after climbing . Lookin for p12 today.


----------



## thirdhandman

Congratulations to all three of you guys they’re all dandies. Especially the Doofy dandy! Love it


----------



## jjl8440

This is the one and only pic I have of this drop tine buck in my clover plot. I've never seen a drop tine
in person. I hope to get a crack at him on my vacation Nov 5th-13th.


----------



## Tenn47

JJ I’m with you I have never seen a drop tine buck in person but I hope you get to put your hands on that 1. I wish you good luck.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Good luck on him JJ! I was fortunate enough to get my one and only two years ago on public in the Midwest. They sure are rare!


----------



## Shwackums

Awesome job everyone. I head to PA this weekend and should be in a stand on Monday. Got some stands to hang and cell cameras to put out on Sunday. I am also trying to gain access to another piece of property so wish me luck.

I’ll keep everyone posted on my adventure. Should be fun…always great going and not really knowing what’s in the area… I live for it…hence I take three weeks of leave, but hopefully it doesn’t take that long.

Mike


----------



## basnbuks

Couldn’t take it nomore, playin hooky this eve, back after p12 !!!


----------



## Tenn47

Good luck I hope you get him bas. Sometimes you just have to take time off


----------



## murphy31

Hey boys! Gotta get a bow picture still.


----------



## cchadww

Way to go, Murph! You guys are awesome! Keep the points rollin’ in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Good job Murphy. Way to keep us rolling. She will eat good enjoy


----------



## Mick2394

Congrats murph!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cchadww

Beautiful evening sit… already have seen 2 does and a button buck. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

Congrats Murph and JJ!

Got skunked in WV....again. Got home early yesterday and filled my last MD buck tag. Went in looking for this guy and he came stomping in at last light. Best season I ever had. Now its time for doe patrol.


----------



## cchadww

Wow, Doofy, that is fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Way to go Doofy. Congratulations on another fine buck.


----------



## yetihunter1

Well I did my first trip upstate for an archery only hunt this weekend and it had a pretty good conclusion……


----------



## yetihunter1

Part 2


----------



## Mick2394

yetihunter1 said:


> Well I did my first trip upstate for an archery only hunt this weekend and it had a pretty good conclusion……
> 
> View attachment 7728734
> 
> View attachment 7728737
> 
> View attachment 7728736
> 
> View attachment 7728743
> 
> View attachment 7728742
> 
> View attachment 7728739
> 
> View attachment 7728740
> 
> View attachment 7728741
> 
> View attachment 7728738
> 
> View attachment 7728735


congrats yeti!


----------



## Doofy_13

Very nice pics and congrats!


----------



## yetihunter1

Doofy_13 said:


> Very nice pics and congrats!


my buddy likes to take pictures.... haha


----------



## Tenn47

That’s awesome yeti congratulations on a successful trip


----------



## cchadww

Awesome, Yeti! What a rewarding weekend for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hampete7914

Portland here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

cchadww said:


> Awesome, Yeti! What a rewarding weekend for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was fun and exciting. Couple buddies are ribbing me because i have a couple bigger deer on properties closer to home that i am chasing and then i went and shot a smaller buck before november but to me its more about the experience of the hunt and that is one i don't want to forget.


----------



## jjl8440

Look who's back in my clover food plot, Mr. Droptine himself.
Getting closer to daylight outings, as this morning he was there at 6:03am.
Not sure on a game plan on how to go after him, any suggestions from the team?


----------



## Tenn47

JJ I hope you have an opportunity with him but you could use a good mag light as a stabilizer and play his game 🤣 just kidding. Seriously if he keeps showing up like that you may want to investigate the area from where he comes from just a little or figure out what direction he goes after he leaves the food plot. Be gentle as not to spook him or just wait until full rut and use a decoy. Those are my thoughts. If I’m wrong I hope someone can correct me. I’m willing to learn something different


----------



## Doofy_13

jjl8440 said:


> View attachment 7729470
> 
> 
> Look who's back in my clover food plot, Mr. Droptine himself.
> Getting closer to daylight outings, as this morning he was there at 6:03am.
> Not sure on a game plan on how to go after him, any suggestions from the team?


My buck on Sat came in the last few minutes of legal shooting light. With how things are ramping up, I would start sitting in a stand for him any day now. They are gonna be really horny soon lol.


----------



## murphy31

Totally forgot to take a bow picture with the doe. Was fortunate enough to fill my last Ny archery tag with this guy. Should be more than 50 points!


----------



## Tenn47

That’s awesome Murphy. He looks good and healthy. Was he chasing a doe? What’s the rut timing there? I saw a little buck (maybe a decent 6 or small 8) chasing a doe yesterday. Just curious how different regions are during the rut


----------



## murphy31

He was grunting chasing a doe. Also had a cell cam picture of a buck chasing a doe at 2pm. So 2 of us got ready and went in. Saw a 4 a spike and him chasing a doe. Previous to that. Since getting here on the 27th no one had seen a single buck.


----------



## Tenn47

Thank you for the update I think we are maybe a week behind you guys further north. Congratulations again


----------



## Shwackums

Made it to PA everyone! Been sitting a bunch but it’s getting better and better everyday. Passed up a couple small bucks…and several does. Weather has been hot but there is some cooler weather coming. 

Good luck to everyone still out. 

Mike


----------



## basnbuks

Been slow for me, 1 shooter that I screwed up on the other morning, rest have been young bucks and does. I believe most of the mature bucks are locked down. Weather moving in today and I’m back to the grind for 3 days. Next week looks promising. Just for the record guys I usually never tag b4 the 15th so my times coming. Beautiful shot I took yesterday morning. Corn had just came out and this is my favorite stand. 2nd pic is me and Hogan yesterday eve.


----------



## rcmjr

Shwackums said:


> Made it to PA everyone! Been sitting a bunch but it’s getting better and better everyday. Passed up a couple small bucks…and several does. Weather has been hot but there is some cooler weather coming.
> 
> Good luck to everyone still out.
> 
> Mike


----------



## murphy31

Just taped the horns!


----------



## rcmjr

Been hunting almost every day, passed up numerous 8pts in the 110s-120inch range, lotsa forks, spiked and 6s. Finally decided to take a doe this morning.


----------



## basnbuks

the wife informed me we only had 5lb of burger left....maybe its time to quit passing the does!!!!


----------



## Tenn47

Basnbuks good luck on doe patrol. 
I wish everyone good luck and be safe
Congratulations to everyone getting it done 
I was going to this weekend but sorry I’m not sitting in high winds. I will eventually get it done though


----------



## rcmjr

wind gusts this morning up to 50mph! A bit unnerving! but sat it out...or "swayed" it out. Took another doe, first sit in a long time not having a buck come passed.


----------



## rcmjr

after returning from the hunt this morning, interestingly enough, while washing doe tenderloins in the sink I looked out our kitchen window and this beast was strolling through the" backyard"( I have a little archery range in an uncultivated section of a food plot. My blind is just out of camera view 10yds to his left.


----------



## rcmjr




----------



## Tenn47

Dang maybe you need a ground blind to shoot out of. I mean practice out of. That’s a dandy. Maybe he smelled the doe you were cleaning. Congratulations on the doe


----------



## basnbuks

If you zoom in real close he has a sign that reads” wish you was here”🙄 perfect wind for that stand but I’m in the rock pile. Won’t see that wind for awhile. Hope Every1 is having better luck than me.


----------



## Tenn47

Wow 😮 is that a broken rockin chair on its head. I would probably loose my job if that was in my woods. Oh yeah I would also be single as well. I’m glad I haven’t seen anything like that around here. I hope you get a shot at that 1


----------



## cchadww

Well, my dads buddy landed our big buck last night on our farm. Excited for him! Back to drawing board for me. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Wow chad that’s awesome for him. Give him congratulations on a great buck. I’m sure you will find another good buck. You never know what can happen with the rut I’m sure you already know that though. Good luck in your search for another. Be safe.


----------



## cchadww

Thanks, Tenn. Yep, I truly am excited for him. It was his biggest ever, and it was great to see his enthusiasm.

There is one other mature deer we have tracked regularly this fall. Smaller rack, but that’s fine. 

Like you said, it’s the rut, so who knows what will show up!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Chad that’s a fine buck there. I would be excited to shoot that one for sure. I wish you good luck. Were about are you in Iowa? My mom lives about 30 minutes away from Cedar Rapids.


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice job Yeti!👍


----------



## cchadww

Tenn47 said:


> Chad that’s a fine buck there. I would be excited to shoot that one for sure. I wish you good luck. Were about are you in Iowa? My mom lives about 30 minutes away from Cedar Rapids.


Cedar Rapids is a nice town. We are in the other side of the state in southwest Iowa. Our farm is in Adams county, and we live 30mins north near Atlantic.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

Welp the worm has turned, I had a decent day today, ruff getting him out, will tape him and tell a story tomorrow, I’m beat!!!


----------



## murphy31

Hell yes bass! Awesome buck. Congrats


----------



## basnbuks

Got some good photos I’m fixin to tape this ******* out, he’s whooped my old ass


----------



## Mick2394

That’s an awesome deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

165 4/8 I’m happy and I did it on public. Went after p12 that I’ve had to myself and got to my spot and 4 trucks, I headed home grabbed a stand and headed to a place I let several 3 yr olds walk last year. Nocked an arrow at 9am and at 903 the 1st buck walked by, almost non stop chasing and cruising of 2 yr olds. At 4:55 I gave 2 soft bleats and a 6 came in crossed the river and was under my tree. I tried spitting my backer juice on his head and after a few min he tucked his tail and snuck outta there. I turned to look on the other side of the river and this guy was 40 yards facing me looking in my direction. I poked behind the tree lifted my Binos and looked at him, I thought a very big 8 but you get a pass, he turned and walked 35 yards in front of me and I said oh my that’s a big 1, grabbed my bow and drew as he was walking and stopped him at 35, perfect heart shot, he didn’t go fiddy!!! My personal best and by far the biggest body deer I ever killed. I had to take him back across the river and that river bank done me in. Anyways I thank the good lord and now I will get me a doe.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Congratulations again bud! He’s an absolute tank! I’m tickled for ya!


----------



## Tenn47

That’s an awesome buck. Great story. Congratulations on a great shot


----------



## rcmjr

took a nice 10pt this morning ...he was actually blind in his right eye


----------



## rcmjr




----------



## Tenn47

That’s an awesome buck congratulations. I guess he had been fighting to loose his eye. Well done enjoy the meat


----------



## murphy31

rcmjr said:


> View attachment 7734022


Congrats beautiful buck rcmjr!


----------



## Mick2394

Geez, you guys are dropping some good ones. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

Current situation!!!


----------



## basnbuks

rcmjr said:


> View attachment 7734022


Awesome man, I’ve hunted a dear I call bad eye that’s probably 8 yrs old this year that’s been blind along time, looks similar to that buck!!


----------



## yetihunter1

Congrats guys! Some awesome bucks hitting the ground! 

I took my BIL out for a quick two day hunt to try and get him on is first buck. He ended up shooting his 2nd doe ever (new hunter) and first in PA. He is from MD and shot his first deer ever last year.


----------



## cchadww

Fantastic, @basnbuks! Your patience paid off!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cchadww

What a beautiful buck, @rcmjr! Nice shot.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcmjr

thanks guys, glad to see those bucks going down. Basnbuks you are persistent, that's a great animal!


----------



## olemossyhorns

Y’all are laying them down! Another stud down! Congratulations @rcmjr that’s a beautiful buck!


----------



## olemossyhorns

@basnbuks go on and get that doe before it gets cold!


----------



## Mick2394

Was fortunate enough to fill my doe tag in PA this morning. She was being chased by 4 different bucks and walked to my tree and gave me a 15 yard shot. Hate to say it but after seeing nothing but bucks I was ready for a doe lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

You can’t eat horns and they collect dust but we all like them anyway. Congratulations on a nice fat doe


----------



## Mick2394

Tenn47 said:


> You can’t eat horns and they collect dust but we all like them anyway. Congratulations on a nice fat doe


I agree, thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

You guys are droppin them! Congrats! Those bucks are a couple studs for sure.

Im hunting a friends property tonight surrounded by houses lol. Supposedly a lot of does hangin around. Should be interesting.


----------



## Tenn47

Good luck Doofy hope you connect


----------



## rcmjr

Mick2394 said:


> Was fortunate enough to fill my doe tag in PA this morning. She was being chased by 4 different bucks and walked to my tree and gave me a 15 yard shot. Hate to say it but after seeing nothing but bucks I was ready for a doe lol


stack those does up! Congrats!


----------



## basnbuks

rcmjr said:


> thanks guys, glad to see those bucks going down. Basnbuks you are persistent, that's a great animal!


I guess a blind hog finds a akurn every now n again!!!


----------



## basnbuks

Ok guys we stretched that lead out again let’s not look back now, i said I wasn’t gonna freeze but I reckon I will try and fill a doe tag this weekend. Im off thanksgiving week and it’s rifle season back home in VA and I know where this guy lives, of course I will play the bow hunting game during gun season. I may also hit Ohio , depends on what the wife wants to do, but I believe this deer will outscore my buck.


----------



## cchadww

basnbuks said:


> Ok guys we stretched that lead out again let’s not look back now, i said I wasn’t gonna freeze but I reckon I will try and fill a doe tag this weekend. Im off thanksgiving week and it’s rifle season back home in VA and I know where this guy lives, of course I will play the bow hunting game during gun season. I may also hit Ohio , depends on what the wife wants to do, but I believe this deer will outscore my buck.
> View attachment 7735344


That is a monster! Hope you get on him!

Great job, team. Way to widen the gap. I just love Joe’s commentary on us. Let’s keep it goin’!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

basnbuks said:


> Ok guys we stretched that lead out again let’s not look back now, i said I wasn’t gonna freeze but I reckon I will try and fill a doe tag this weekend. Im off thanksgiving week and it’s rifle season back home in VA and I know where this guy lives, of course I will play the bow hunting game during gun season. I may also hit Ohio , depends on what the wife wants to do, but I believe this deer will outscore my buck.
> View attachment 7735344


That’s huge. I sure hope you have an opportunity for a very close encounter. Be safe in your travels.


----------



## basnbuks

cchadww said:


> That is a monster! Hope you get on him!
> 
> Great job, team. Way to widen the gap. I just love Joe’s commentary on us. Let’s keep it goin’!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I moved here for big bucks, never dreamed I’d go back home after 1 like this, but what would it expect, no1 hunts there anymore and deer like this die every year in places no1 gets to. I would like to have an encounter with him but my chances are very limited, he is very remote in a place that doesn’t have many deer, hard to tell what his range is to find a piece of ass lol


----------



## Mick2394

Filled another doe tag this morning in PA. Definitely one of my better years so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Congratulations on a nice doe. Enjoy the meat


----------



## yetihunter1

Thats a gnarly shot Mick, how far away was she and how far did she go?


----------



## Mick2394

yetihunter1 said:


> Thats a gnarly shot Mick, how far away was she and how far did she go?


30 yards quartered to me and she ran 60


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick2394

Tenn47 said:


> Congratulations on a nice doe. Enjoy the meat


Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

Kenhousing said:


> Another miss list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uhgggg what you mean another and what have u missed lol, sorry man we do that sometimes.


----------



## yetihunter1

Kenhousing said:


> Another miss list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


go get you post count to 20 in the trespassing thread like everyone else and stop trespassing here hahaha


----------



## Mick2394

Kenhousing said:


> Straight shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Understand what you’re trying to do but this ain’t the thread to do it on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

Change of plans lol after getting up at 1st light and roaming the roads here at my house , I saw 26 bucks today pretty much on the same section I live on. There was a very large deer in my plot but not enough light to see what he was, several naybors have told me there’s a 200” deer roaming all around me. I’m gonna go get my landowner tag and see what happens, after all I live in the land of the giants why would I go anywhere else🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Shwackums

Hey everyone! PA has been ‘weird’ to say the least this year

I ended up pulling the trigger on a half rack buck on the 10th… I scored him and lost the paper that I wrote his score down on. I will be headed to rescore him tomorrow…hopefully!

Also scored my doe tonight. 



















Once I rescore the buck I will get them posted to the scoring thread. He didn’t score much since there is not spread and a whole other side. But it’s points on the board. Hopefully when I get back to VA, I can get something a little better. 

Mike


----------



## Tenn47

Congratulations on 2 fine animals. Enjoy the meat and the memories


----------



## basnbuks

Shwackums said:


> Hey everyone! PA has been ‘weird’ to say the least this year
> 
> I ended up pulling the trigger on a half rack buck on the 10th… I scored him and lost the paper that I wrote his score down on. I will be headed to rescore him tomorrow…hopefully!
> 
> Also scored my doe tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I rescore the buck I will get them posted to the scoring thread. He didn’t score much since there is not spread and a whole other side. But it’s points on the board. Hopefully when I get back to VA, I can get something a little better.
> 
> Mike


Congrats on a awesome hunt!!!

for the team if I was to get lucky and shoot something bigger( this is IOWA) then my other deer would give us 50 points? No need to kill a doe. You kno I like to go quantity. Some of these bucks is 2-3 times the meat as a doe lol


----------



## rcmjr

keep adding those points...


----------



## yetihunter1

got to keep up the doe patrol to win this. Debating on buying my MD tag just for this weekend. Haven't visited my family in a bit and going down for my neices bday....thinking i might be able to sneak out to some public (Parker's Creek ) for a quick morning hunt before the party.....i should have some good grace saved up with the wife since i cancelled my rutcation this year with tagging out early.


----------



## Tenn47

Yeti that sounds like a good plan you have. I hope it works out well for you. 
I feel like I have a good place to hunt. Last Saturday I had a good 8 at 40 yards but angling away with some brush in between so opted not to shoot. I did see his horns past his ears like 2 inches on both sides. Wind was good so I’m hopeful I can get a better shot. Other than that that’s all I have seen. 
Keep adding points guys. I’m going to keep trying to close the deal on my end as well


----------



## cchadww

Great to see the points rolling in!

Had an encounter with a big bodied deer this weekend. From a ground blind at 40yds. We put the blind up in the dark 3 days prior and didt get clear lanes. the arrow deflected off some brush. Thankful it was a clean miss. 

My view this evening…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

Dam naybor cost us 50 point twice In 3 days, I walked over and had a talk with the *****, he keeps on and I paint blood all over the dam hood!!!!


----------



## Tenn47

basnbuks said:


> Dam naybor cost us 50 point twice In 3 days, I walked over and had a talk with the ***, he keeps on and I paint blood all over the dam hood!!!!


Some people are just jealous or think you are shooting their deer. I’m sorry you are having to deal with this. I hope you can get through this without any blood shed except for deer blood that is.


----------



## Doofy_13

Been shooting my recurve a lot lately and planning on getting out the rest of the season with it after a doe or two.

Trad bows and I have had a rocky relationship the past 7 years or so but I'm always coming back to them. Looking forward to the challenge and trying to close the deal.


----------



## basnbuks

Y’all I jus talked to to ol mossy, he’s been in KS for a few days struggling and he just sent me pics an videos of a freakin tank, I’m so proud of him!!!!


----------



## rcmjr

It is midweek for firearm season in Missouri. I usually head to a large (7000acre) archery only area to bowhunt as everyone else is out gun hunting. Had a total of 7 does and 3 average 8pts come by this morning, sooo filled a doe tag just before I climbed down.


----------



## rcmjr

No points but the freezer is beckoning


----------



## murphy31

basnbuks said:


> Y’all I jus talked to to ol mossy, he’s been in KS for a few days struggling and he just sent me pics an videos of a freakin tank, I’m so proud of him!!!!


Can't wait to see his pictures!


----------



## murphy31

rcmjr said:


> No points but the freezer is beckoning


Congrats on the nice doe rcm


----------



## yetihunter1

Nice doe RCM and way to go Mossy!


----------



## olemossyhorns

11 hours and 33 minutes had passed since I climbed this tree. In this very moment, I finally connected on a buck I had spotted earlier in the week. My shoulders once bearing with the weight of the whole trip now felt free. My heart was racing. I was breathing heavily. In this instance I knew exactly why I had endured everything I had put myself through over the last seven days. All the miles burned traveling, getting to my spots by 4:15am to ensure I had the area I wanted, all the hours spent in a tree waiting on this exact moment, and the frigid strong winds that had completely whooped my ass for a week straight finally paid off in a BIG way. Now on to the next one!


----------



## Mick2394

Congrats mossy! That’s a tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

olemossyhorns said:


> 11 hours and 33 minutes had passed since I climbed this tree. In this very moment, I finally connected on a buck I had spotted earlier in the week. My shoulders once bearing with the weight of the whole trip now felt free. My heart was racing. I was breathing heavily. In this instance I knew exactly why I had endured everything I had put myself through over the last seven days. All the miles burned traveling, getting to my spots by 4:15am to ensure I had the area I wanted, all the hours spent in a tree waiting on this exact moment, and the frigid strong winds that had completely whooped my ass for a week straight finally paid off in a BIG way. Now on to the next one!
> 
> View attachment 7740965
> 
> View attachment 7740973
> 
> View attachment 7740972
> 
> View attachment 7740971
> 
> View attachment 7740970
> 
> View attachment 7740968
> 
> View attachment 7740967
> 
> View attachment 7740969
> 
> View attachment 7740966


Congrats again buddy, hard work pays off!!!


----------



## cchadww

Congratulations! Way to push through the challenges. What an awesome deer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

What an awesome amazing buck mossy you have some awesome memories. Way to push through the trials. Enjoy the meat


----------



## basnbuks

New boss man showed up, we had a long talk about his role at my place, he ask me to wait till necks Year. I told him if stayed outta range we was good😁

on a side note12Ringer needs to give us an update!!! last day at work for a week, doin some doe patrol and if i see a mature buck hes in trouble as well!!!!


----------



## Tenn47

Wow 😮 bas that’s a beautiful buck there. I can’t wait to hear the conversation you have with him inside your comfort zone. Good luck


----------



## rcmjr

olemossyhorns said:


> 11 hours and 33 minutes had passed since I climbed this tree. In this very moment, I finally connected on a buck I had spotted earlier in the week. My shoulders once bearing with the weight of the whole trip now felt free. My heart was racing. I was breathing heavily. In this instance I knew exactly why I had endured everything I had put myself through over the last seven days. All the miles burned traveling, getting to my spots by 4:15am to ensure I had the area I wanted, all the hours spent in a tree waiting on this exact moment, and the frigid strong winds that had completely whooped my ass for a week straight finally paid off in a BIG way. Now on to the next one!
> 
> View attachment 7740965
> 
> View attachment 7740973
> 
> View attachment 7740972
> 
> View attachment 7740971
> 
> View attachment 7740970
> 
> View attachment 7740968
> 
> View attachment 7740967
> 
> View attachment 7740969
> 
> View attachment 7740966


----------



## rcmjr

updated...Mossy pushed our lead ahead! Doubt I can improve my buck but we are looooooking good!!!


----------



## Goatboy

Wow I come back from 2 weeks hunting up in Canada and you guys are knocking it out of the park!!
Congrats to all you guys on your fine kills!
I sat dark to dark for 12 days, saw allot of deer but no giants. The big ones we knew about from last year I think died from the hard winter after the rut. Either that or wolves.
I passed up on some nice up and comers all within easy bow range. Had a nice 4x4 with a drop tine at 15 yards and a big bodied 155-160 5x5 at 35 yards. Actually thought about shooting him with my muzzleloader, had the hammer back but passed. 10 min later another buck came past into the field same spot as the other one. I had told my mom I was going to bring home vinison no matter what since our deer have been so wiped out at home from ehd. My hammer was still back so I shot him while sitting in a snowbank on the ground and filmed him with my phone in my freehand. Wish I had brought my bow with, kick myself now. Here are some pics and footage from the week. While up north my son got a nice heavy buck with 6 1/2 inch wraps on his main beams, darn cool buck! Anyways great job guys! I'll shoot a buck yet here with my bow, i have a month yet.
Keep it up guys!!

















My sons heavy horned buck.
















Little harvest video clip I made.


----------



## basnbuks

Goatboy said:


> View attachment 7742443
> 
> View attachment 7742442
> 
> View attachment 7742441
> 
> Wow I come back from 2 weeks hunting up in Canada and you guys are knocking it out of the park!!
> Congrats to all you guys on your fine kills!
> I sat dark to dark for 12 days, saw allot of deer but no giants. The big ones we knew about from last year I think died from the hard winter after the rut. Either that or wolves.
> I passed up on some nice up and comers all within easy bow range. Had a nice 4x4 with a drop tine at 15 yards and a big bodied 155-160 5x5 at 35 yards. Actually thought about shooting him with my muzzleloader, had the hammer back but passed. 10 min later another buck came past into the field same spot as the other one. I had told my mom I was going to bring home vinison no matter what since our deer have been so wiped out at home from ehd. My hammer was still back so I shot him while sitting in a snowbank on the ground and filmed him with my phone in my freehand. Wish I had brought my bow with, kick myself now. Here are some pics and footage from the week. While up north my son got a nice heavy buck with 6 1/2 inch wraps on his main beams, darn cool buck! Anyways great job guys! I'll shoot a buck yet here with my bow, i have a month yet.
> Keep it up guys!!
> 
> View attachment 7742434
> 
> View attachment 7742424
> 
> My sons heavy horned buck.
> View attachment 7742418
> 
> View attachment 7742444
> 
> Little harvest video clip I made.





Goatboy said:


> View attachment 7742443
> 
> View attachment 7742442
> 
> View attachment 7742441
> 
> Wow I come back from 2 weeks hunting up in Canada and you guys are knocking it out of the park!!
> Congrats to all you guys on your fine kills!
> I sat dark to dark for 12 days, saw allot of deer but no giants. The big ones we knew about from last year I think died from the hard winter after the rut. Either that or wolves.
> I passed up on some nice up and comers all within easy bow range. Had a nice 4x4 with a drop tine at 15 yards and a big bodied 155-160 5x5 at 35 yards. Actually thought about shooting him with my muzzleloader, had the hammer back but passed. 10 min later another buck came past into the field same spot as the other one. I had told my mom I was going to bring home vinison no matter what since our deer have been so wiped out at home from ehd. My hammer was still back so I shot him while sitting in a snowbank on the ground and filmed him with my phone in my freehand. Wish I had brought my bow with, kick myself now. Here are some pics and footage from the week. While up north my son got a nice heavy buck with 6 1/2 inch wraps on his main beams, darn cool buck! Anyways great job guys! I'll shoot a buck yet here with my bow, i have a month yet.
> Keep it up guys!!
> 
> View attachment 7742434
> 
> View attachment 7742424
> 
> My sons heavy horned buck.
> View attachment 7742418
> 
> View attachment 7742444
> 
> Little harvest video clip I made.


hot dam Goat, I was thinking today it’s about time he pushes us over the edge wraps this up lol. What a deer man congrats. Canada is another dream of mine. That’s a tank bro!!!


----------



## basnbuks

rcmjr said:


> updated...Mossy pushed our lead ahead! Doubt I can improve my buck but we are looooooking good!!!


I’m pretty sure we maybe on a record pace. I never take anything for granted but I plan on killing a few deer this week, my favorite time of the whole season, I plan on drinkin a few beers, eatin good and killin deers, it is possible I can upgrade but it’s not a burden on me, I’ve had a blast just watching them from home. I think we could wrap this thing up with does. Let’s do it guys!


----------



## Goatboy

Great buck you got there Bas, and that trail cam photo of the last one you are going after, good grief thats a 170 deer easy! Like I said earlier usually 150-160 bucks are my norm, my last whitetail I entered in this contest was like 172 or something. But two straight years of ehd has wiped out 95% of our herd its a terrible deal. We can only get one deer tag so I will try my best to hook up with a nice muley or something. Again great job, I wish I had taken my crossbow up north my mistake sorry! I have friends up there so it only costs me $500 for the tag and that includes two wolf tags!


----------



## murphy31

I've been trying still. Saw a 6 pointer and a doe last Thursday. Then 9 does Saturday. I have a few that will be upgrades though.


----------



## murphy31

Here's one just running stupid around the neighborhood last week lol


----------



## murphy31

Congrats goatboy. The mass on that buck is insane!


----------



## Tenn47

Murphy there’s no shame in shooting that buck running around your neighborhood. I call it self defense Good luck with your upgrades


----------



## murphy31

Tenn47 said:


> Murphy there’s no shame in shooting that buck running around your neighborhood. I call it self defense Good luck with your upgrades


Trust me I'd love to lol. 
I'm guessing your season hasn't been too good yet?


----------



## Tenn47

murphy31 said:


> Trust me I'd love to lol.
> I'm guessing your season hasn't been too good yet?


Nope 👎 my season has been like a turd 💩 in a punch bowl. However I’m still hopeful. I see more deer in December. Thank you for asking. I’m so happy for the team members that have been putting points on the board. My season doesn’t end until January 8 Good luck to you and everyone else


----------



## basnbuks

murphy31 said:


> Trust me I'd love to lol.
> I'm guessing your season hasn't been too good yet?


He’s our cheerleader!!!!


----------



## murphy31

Tenn47 said:


> Nope 👎 my season has been like a turd 💩 in a punch bowl. However I’m still hopeful. I see more deer in December. Thank you for asking. I’m so happy for the team members that have been putting points on the board. My season doesn’t end until January 8 Good luck to you and everyone else


I'm pulling for ya from Ct! Good luck tenn


----------



## murphy31

basnbuks said:


> He’s our cheerleader!!!!


Every great team needs a great cheerleader ha. I definitely like that better than the ones who haven't checked in since the start. I'm thinking 150-200 points and we got this thing. I could be wrong though


----------



## Tenn47

Thank you Murphy. I want everyone to have a great season but most of all to be safe. We owe that to our families. I still have some time to get it done


----------



## basnbuks

Tenn47 said:


> Thank you Murphy. I want everyone to have a great season but most of all to be safe. We owe that to our families. I still have some time to get it done


We got faith in you buddy!!!


----------



## basnbuks

Back in the saddle last 2 days here at the house, warmer temps have steered them away from the beans for now, skunked out yesterday and rattled a 150” 10 this morning, that’s the only pass he’s gonna get lol.


----------



## Tenn47

basnbuks said:


> Back in the saddle last 2 days here at the house, warmer temps have steered them away from the beans for now, skunked out yesterday and rattled a 150” 10 this morning, that’s the only pass he’s gonna get lol.


If you are in the Midwest I can understand why you passed. He in my neck of the woods that’s an awesome buck. We wouldn’t think twice about it and even some would shoot him at night. If I don’t get drowned with all the rain coming this weekend I too will be in a tree hoping for a brown body close encounter. Good luck be safe


----------



## Goatboy

It would sure help us out if I could run into a buck the class of which i took in 19. Crossing my fingers I can get something mature in dec. I always say the best times to kill the big ones is in velvet when they are stupid, nov when they are horny and winter when they are hungry! Ha ha ha
Sept 2019


----------



## Tenn47

Goatboy I think you are correct in how the bucks are at times of the year. I sure hope you find your 19 deer’s twin. Good luck


----------



## basnbuks

Goatboy said:


> It would sure help us out if I could run into a buck the class of which i took in 19. Crossing my fingers I can get something mature in dec. I always say the best times to kill the big ones is in velvet when they are stupid, nov when they are horny and winter when they are hungry! Ha ha ha
> Sept 2019
> View attachment 7743411


I remember that and why I have high expectations lol , don’t forget I still have a late season tag . I’ve always said the best time to kill em is when there hungry or thirsty,killin em when they are horny gets complicated but I’m praying for snow and cold late season!!!!


----------



## yetihunter1

no love in MD this past weekend but down in SC now and shifting to some shore casting and warm weather....20 degrees vs upper 60's


----------



## basnbuks

yetihunter1 said:


> no love in MD this past weekend but down in SC now and shifting to some shore casting and warm weather....20 degrees vs upper 60's


P U S S. Lol


----------



## Tenn47

HAPPY THANKSGIVING 🦃 everyone be safe enjoy time with family. 
I will be doing some Black Friday shopping for a nice brown fur coat. Good luck be safe


----------



## Mick2394

Happy thanksgiving!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basnbuks

Happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## cchadww

Happy Thanksgiving to you all! Hanging out with my son from out of town this morning in a blind. Much to be thankful for.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirdhandman

rcmjr said:


> View attachment 7734022


Very nice, nice shot.👍


----------



## Doofy_13

This only happens when you're out of buck tags! Today and yesterday. Right under me.


----------



## olemossyhorns

Hope you all had a happy thanksgiving!

scored on another buck yesterday. Sat in the rain from 3pm on. Ended up seeing 27 deer with 6 of those being rack bucks, 1 half rack, and 3 spikes. Good luck to everyone still after them!


----------



## Tenn47

olemossyhorns said:


> Hope you all had a happy thanksgiving!
> 
> scored on another buck yesterday. Sat in the rain from 3pm on. Ended up seeing 27 deer with 6 of those being rack bucks, 1 half rack, and 3 spikes. Good luck to everyone still after them!
> 
> View attachment 7745852
> 
> View attachment 7745853


Wow mossy you have been on a roll this year. That’s an awesome buck. Congratulations buddy. Enjoy the meat


----------



## olemossyhorns

Thank you bud! Hope you get you one soon!


----------



## Tenn47

Hey guys look what happened this evening. I had these 2 run into 2 of my arrows.


----------



## Goatboy

Spent the weekend making sausage and jerky out of my son and mines bucks with my mom who in her mid 70s is still a butchering legend!
We also had our first grandchild sleep over for the first time, he loves looking at all of the "deea" mounts. He'sconstantly pointing them out! Ha ha Life is good!


----------



## Doofy_13

OleMossy has to be the most lethal guy on AT.

Congrats, Tenn! You said you would get it done and you did not disappoint! 

Goatboy....I love the look of your sausage. I hate, and am sorry, that I had to say that.

This is one hell of a team.


----------



## basnbuks

Tenn47 said:


> Hey guys look what happened this evening. I had these 2 run into 2 of my arrows.
> View attachment 7746336


Attaboy congrats buddy!!!


----------



## murphy31

Tenn47 said:


> Hey guys look what happened this evening. I had these 2 run into 2 of my arrows.
> View attachment 7746336


Hell ya Tenn 🎉🍾


----------



## murphy31

If you win do you still get to be on the same team next year or did the stop doing that? Kinda love this team


----------



## Tenn47

murphy31 said:


> If you win do you still get to be on the same team next year or did the stop doing that? Kinda love this team


If I’m not mistaken I think we stay together for the next 2 seasons. I could be wrong though. 
I’m like you. I have really enjoyed being on this team. Some great guys


----------



## cchadww

Tenn47 said:


> Hey guys look what happened this evening. I had these 2 run into 2 of my arrows.
> View attachment 7746336


Way to go!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yetihunter1

Awesome Tenn!!! thats a full freezer right there!!


----------



## yetihunter1

I think we get to stay together for next year and if we win again we get one more year together after that and then they break us up whether we win or not. This is a pretty solid team though with oldmossy leading the way!


----------



## murphy31

Definitely messed up Fri afternoon. Hunted behind my house. When I should've been at pumpkin farm 🤦‍♂️


----------



## murphy31

I could be wrong, but looking at the curled in main beams I'm pretty sure it's this guy from the summer.


----------



## Doofy_13

He is awesome lookin and agree....same buck.


----------



## Goatboy

Yep same buck, hope you two get to meet murphy!
Sat this morning, its tough when there's so very few deer left..feel almost guilty. There's a 165 ****** in a back pasture I know of but he's about it as far as any whitetail bucks back there so he gets to live another year. Next year he'll be a dandy.
But there are quite a few muleys around, ehd hardly effects them. My youngest had a pretty good 175ish muley walk past this stand a couple weeks ago and passed him up.
He won't be as fortunate with me in the tree this year.😉😊
Yep xbow until i get my shoulder replacement surgery. "Please don't hate me! "If I can give any word of advice to younger bow hunters its keep the poundsge down! 60# is plenty! 70-82# every weekfor 35 years is what wrecked this shoulder of mine.


----------



## basnbuks

Goatboy said:


> Yep same buck, hope you two get to meet murphy!
> Sat this morning, its tough when there's so very few deer left..feel almost guilty. There's a 165 **** in a back pasture I know of but he's about it as far as any whitetail bucks back there so he gets to live another year. Next year he'll be a dandy.
> But there are quite a few muleys around, ehd hardly effects them. My youngest had a pretty good 175ish muley walk past this stand a couple weeks ago and passed him up.
> He won't be as fortunate with me in the tree this year.😉😊
> Yep xbow until i get my shoulder replacement surgery. "Please don't hate me! "If I can give any word of advice to younger bow hunters its keep the poundsge down! 60# is plenty! 70-82# every weekfor 35 years is what wrecked this shoulder of mine.
> View attachment 7746842





Goatboy said:


> Yep same buck, hope you two get to meet murphy!
> Sat this morning, its tough when there's so very few deer left..feel almost guilty. There's a 165 **** in a back pasture I know of but he's about it as far as any whitetail bucks back there so he gets to live another year. Next year he'll be a dandy.
> But there are quite a few muleys around, ehd hardly effects them. My youngest had a pretty good 175ish muley walk past this stand a couple weeks ago and passed him up.
> He won't be as fortunate with me in the tree this year.😉😊
> Yep xbow until i get my shoulder replacement surgery. "Please don't hate me! "If I can give any word of advice to younger bow hunters its keep the poundsge down! 60# is plenty! 70-82# every weekfor 35 years is what wrecked this shoulder of mine.
> View attachment 7746842


no shame in your game GB , im having issues shooting 60 so i will be dropping down for next year, im not far from a xbow myself due to neck fusion. im at the point now i shoot one shot every now and again to make sure i havnt bumped something off. i will say the same 70-80lbs for years takes a toll. good luck buddy!


----------



## rcmjr

Hunted yesterday afternoon and evening. One average 8pt the only deer I saw. Most all the corn is out where I hunt which should reduce the bedding areas. One field is not cut, if they don't get to it it'll be a late season magnet.


----------



## rcmjr

.....By the way....we still got a great lead.


----------



## Doofy_13

This guy was at 15 tonight. Pretty good size for this area.


----------



## yetihunter1

hi doofy....i have an MD tag burning a hole in my pocket.....just thinking out loud hahaha


----------



## Tenn47

Dang Doofy that’s a nice buck there. I know in my woods that’s a very good buck but if your area can grow them bigger I can understand why you passed him. I’m hoping I can see something like that this Friday afternoon


----------



## thirdhandman

olemossyhorns said:


> 11 hours and 33 minutes had passed since I climbed this tree. In this very moment, I finally connected on a buck I had spotted earlier in the week. My shoulders once bearing with the weight of the whole trip now felt free. My heart was racing. I was breathing heavily. In this instance I knew exactly why I had endured everything I had put myself through over the last seven days. All the miles burned traveling, getting to my spots by 4:15am to ensure I had the area I wanted, all the hours spent in a tree waiting on this exact moment, and the frigid strong winds that had completely whooped my ass for a week straight finally paid off in a BIG way. Now on to the next one!
> 
> View attachment 7740965
> 
> View attachment 7740973
> 
> View attachment 7740972
> 
> View attachment 7740971
> 
> View attachment 7740970
> 
> View attachment 7740968
> 
> View attachment 7740967
> 
> View attachment 7740969
> 
> View attachment 7740966


Wow! Well worth the work and the wait. Congratulations.👍👍👍


----------



## Doofy_13

Tenn47 said:


> Dang Doofy that’s a nice buck there. I know in my woods that’s a very good buck but if your area can grow them bigger I can understand why you passed him. I’m hoping I can see something like that this Friday afternoon


I'm out of buck tags. Three sits in a row, with the recurve, I've had shooter bucks at 15 and under. Only reason this is happening....not tags. Yep I'm a little butt hurt. Next year I will struggle to even see a buck watch LOL.



yetihunter1 said:


> hi doofy....i have an MD tag burning a hole in my pocket.....just thinking out loud hahaha


Yeti, I love ya, but this spot is my personal honey hole on public. When my boy gets old enough to hunt instead of just sitting next to me....he won't be allowed there.


----------



## yetihunter1

haha no worries, just messing around....md public is crazy. Has some interesting rules with the sign in/outs and restrictions on some but i have seen some monster bucks in the spots i go to, if i ever move back down there an have the time to put in other than a 3 morning hunts before all my neices b days i think i could really enjoy myself. Mainly get my MD tag so i can go hunt turkeys in Green Ridge.


----------



## Doofy_13

yetihunter1 said:


> haha no worries, just messing around....md public is crazy. Has some interesting rules with the sign in/outs and restrictions on some but i have seen some monster bucks in the spots i go to, if i ever move back down there an have the time to put in other than a 3 morning hunts before all my neices b days i think i could really enjoy myself. Mainly get my MD tag so i can go hunt turkeys in Green Ridge.


The sign in/out managed hunts were awesome! The bucks I killed the prior three years were all from those locations. This year they made that permit free to all and it increased the number of hunters exponentially in those spots. Doesn't really bother me....but they never follow the restrictions on sign in times and number of hunters allowed at anytime which can be a bummer for those that still follow the rules.

Good news is there are now less hunters in the normal public areas so I've been focusing my efforts there this year. Guess the pressure is spread out more evenly.


----------



## yetihunter1

Doofy_13 said:


> The sign in/out managed hunts were awesome! The bucks I killed the prior three years were all from those locations. This year they made that permit free to all and it increased the number of hunters exponentially in those spots. Doesn't really bother me....but they never follow the restrictions on sign in times and number of hunters allowed at anytime which can be a bummer for those that still follow the rules.
> 
> Good news is there are now less hunters in the normal public areas so I've been focusing my efforts there this year. Guess the pressure is spread out more evenly.


I am still trying to get a handle on the reservation system too...like how early can i reserve a spot hahaha. My BIL is a cop in PG i got him into hunting 2-3 yrs ago, he has been pounding alot of the southern MD public (Calvert, Anne Arundel, Charles and PG). I am originally from Waldorf but didn't get into hunting till i moved to PA so never got to really break those spots down.


----------



## Doofy_13

yetihunter1 said:


> I am still trying to get a handle on the reservation system too...like how early can i reserve a spot hahaha. My BIL is a cop in PG i got him into hunting 2-3 yrs ago, he has been pounding alot of the southern MD public (Calvert, Anne Arundel, Charles and PG). I am originally from Waldorf but didn't get into hunting till i moved to PA so never got to really break those spots down.


Check in time is 1.5 hours before sunrise. Some guys this year have been there an hour earlier, write down the correct time for check in, but head in way early. Not that big of a deal but its nice to coordinate in the parking lot so we aren't disturbing each others hunt and such.

I stick around Carroll and Howard counties because thats where I live. Been on some managed hunts on the shore a bit. I have some friends that tell me the shore is loaded with monsters and they have pics to prove it. I'm just lazy and a 100" buck is a monster to me. Got a wall full of 100s and I love it haha.


----------



## basnbuks

I got me a new obsession today. Let’s hope he makes it the next 2 weeks……the hunt begins!!!!


----------



## Tenn47

basnbuks said:


> I got me a new obsession today. Let’s hope he makes it the next 2 weeks……the hunt begins!!!!


Pictures please. I wish you good luck


----------



## basnbuks

Tenn47 said:


> Pictures please. I wish you good luck


I was a encounter from the truck, he was in a cornfield next to the river and was running when I saw him, he stopped for 30 seconds and I got a good look. Like 👍 said , I hope he makes it because it’s ground I can hunt but not the next 2 weeks. Cams and such will come after shotgun, then shed hunt. It was a very large buck I’m gonna call white chocolate😁


----------



## murphy31

Heartbreak/circus show tonight. I'll just say it was one of the big ones I had pictures of earlier this season. And I had 2 chances. Honestly can't remember the last time I felt a cry coming on, but it wanted to come out tonight lol. I had to gather my myself and shut it down. Honestly it was heartbreaking. It's been my dream to get one of them since last year when I found that spot. Back at it tomorrow morning


----------



## Tenn47

Sorry you missed the opportunity. I remember fishing a tournament for bass and I had a good 6-7 lb fish at the boat and it came off. I ended up just being out of the money. I can relate. I hope you get another opportunity. Redemption. Good luck


----------



## murphy31

Team 3 is up to 1577. We need a final push 😬


----------



## Goatboy

Im trying boys, sat the last three days and will sit tomorrow. Nothing but does and some dinker muleys so far. Theres a decent muley around, if he comes through he's in trouble. Does a person still get penalized for shooting muleys in this or do you get all the inches they grow, anyone know?
Scored a contest the other night with my sons, couple dandy whitetails there.


----------



## Tenn47

Goatboy said:


> Im trying boys, sat the last three days and will sit tomorrow. Nothing but does and some dinker muleys so far. Theres a decent muley around, if he comes through he's in trouble. Does a person still get penalized for shooting muleys in this or do you get all the inches they grow, anyone know?
> Scored a contest the other night with my sons, couple dandy whitetails there.
> 
> View attachment 7751972
> View attachment 7751973
> 
> View attachment 7751971
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7751968
> 
> View attachment 7751976


Those are some great bucks you had the privilege to measure. I went back and read the rules and yes there is a 20 point deduction on mule deer racks. Just post the total score and 12 ringer will do the deduction. Sorry for the bad news. 
Good luck. Stay warm


----------



## yetihunter1

well i smashed another doe this past week but no additional points for us unless i shoot a bigger buck. Still a good sit with 20 degree weather...feels great.


----------



## basnbuks

So it’s gun season here, I can’t bow hunt during this time, I broke out the savage 50 cal and tryn to fill the freezer…..now I kno why I quit gun hunting years ago. I’m 3-0 the last 2 days. 2 misfired(savage smokeless) and a miss…..I quit till this silly season is over lol.


----------



## Tenn47

basnbuks said:


> So it’s gun season here, I can’t bow hunt during this time, I broke out the savage 50 cal and tryn to fill the freezer…..now I kno why I quit gun hunting years ago. I’m 3-0 the last 2 days. 2 misfired(savage smokeless) and a miss…..I quit till this silly season is over lol.


Gotta love the old smoke pole. Sorry you didn’t have good luck with it. Hey at least you seen some live bodies to shoot at. Better luck next time


----------



## Goatboy

Guy put up a stand right behind me yesterday! 😉









Scored a good one last night, went right at 208.


----------



## Doofy_13

Hunting an old faithful spot hoping a little dumb one comes in under 10 yards.


----------



## rcmjr

Hunted Monday evening, had a 6pt and an 8pt watch me while I unlocked my climber from the bottom of the tree.(I have half dozen climbers stashed in 3 different counties on large public land tracks). I stopped when they picked me out, once I stopped moving they couldn't figure out what I was doing or what I was. They spent 10 minutes watching and creeping in to try to wind me. Funny to watch. Hunted same spot Wednesday evening, had a spike pass about an hour before dark, then 30 minutes later a very tempting 8pt milled around at 20yds, very nice as an 8, but would not be an upgrade. This morning hunted in neighboring county, only activity was tree rodents.


----------



## Tenn47

Glad to hear you had some good action. I hope you can get an upgrade on your buck. It’s nice to just watch deer to see how they move and react


----------



## murphy31

murphy31 said:


> Team 3 is up to 1577. We need a final push 😬


I don't even know what I saw that day lol. Team 3 is way back 😂


----------



## olemossyhorns

murphy31 said:


> I don't even know what I saw that day lol. Team 3 is way back 😂


I looked into the check in thread and team thread when I saw you post that. It had me wondering lol. I thought maybe I’m missing something.🤯😂😂


----------



## Goatboy

Big storms coming, critters should really be moving so I'm going to hunt all day tomorrow. Nothing giant around but there's a couple old cull buck muleys passing through. I have a good feeling something is going to take a snow nap tomorrow. 😉😊👍👍
This is the guy I'm hoping for at this point, snows starting to get to deep where access is becoming a problem.


----------



## murphy31

olemossyhorns said:


> I looked into the check in thread and team thread when I saw you post that. It had me wondering lol. I thought maybe I’m missing something.🤯😂😂


Just trying to keep the team on our toes😂.


----------



## Doofy_13

murphy31 said:


> Just trying to keep the team on our toes😂.


 Scores haven't been updated in a couple weeks so who knows where we stand at this point. Definitely on my toes. It would be great to be on the same team again so I hope we win for that reason alone.

Saturday morning I had two small does milling around for a couple hours but they never came closer than 40 yards. Hoping to hunt the same general location tonight but adjust my stand location to the top of the next draw to the west.


----------



## yetihunter1

Im trying to get down to MD again. My BIL just got a monster on cam behind his house so i am gonna see if he will let me go kill it even though he still has a buck tag to fill. I am calling it my Mentor Training Fee......we shall see if it flies....


----------



## Doofy_13

yetihunter1 said:


> Im trying to get down to MD again. My BIL just got a monster on cam behind his house so i am gonna see if he will let me go kill it even though he still has a buck tag to fill. I am calling it my Mentor Training Fee......we shall see if it flies....


Driving to work this morning a nice one crossed the road in front of me into one of my public hunting areas. Gets the heart pumpin every time. Best part is the pressure is almost non existent this time of year.

Hope your BIL is a nice guy and pays up lol.


----------



## Tenn47

yetihunter1 said:


> Im trying to get down to MD again. My BIL just got a monster on cam behind his house so i am gonna see if he will let me go kill it even though he still has a buck tag to fill. I am calling it my Mentor Training Fee......we shall see if it flies....


Yeti I hope he is willing to pay his dues to you. 🤣. I like the mentor training fee. Never thought of it. 
I wish everyone good luck and yes I’m hoping we can all stay together for next year’s team as well. 
Haven’t heard anything from olemossy in a while glad to hear from him


----------



## yetihunter1

I think this will cover my fee!!! What do you think? Couldn't figure out how to get the video up so hear a couple screen shots….


----------



## Tenn47

Oh yeah Yeti that’s a good 1 I wish you good luck with that 1 Can’t wait to see pictures of him with your hands on him


----------



## Goatboy

Tons of action today, could have arrowed several. But I held out for the buck in the earlier pic but he was a no show. 
If this older big framed 3x4 shows up like he did today though he's getting wacked!


----------



## Doofy_13

Yeti that is a dang good buck for MD....at least the areas I hunt that would be a trophy for sure.

Good luck whackin, Goat! Whackin the buck that is...


----------



## basnbuks

Goatboy said:


> Tons of action today, could have arrowed several. But I held out for the buck in the earlier pic but he was a no show.
> If this older big framed 3x4 shows up like he did today though he's getting wacked!
> View attachment 7756664


Stick him Goat!!!


----------



## Tenn47

Just wanted everyone to know that we are 259 points ahead of 2nd place. Yes I’m hoping to contribute with a buck. I’m hoping our other team members that haven’t contributed anything show up soon. I wish everyone good luck. But most of all be safe. Don’t take chances with safety


----------



## cchadww

Shot another doe this evening (Iowa gun gun season). It was an exciting night, seeing 17 deer, including two stud bucks that we have been passing on this year (3 and 4 yo), but should be giants next season if they make it through the next few days. Fingers crossed—both that they make it through and the we’ll be able to keep the team together for next year.  

Also, the one shooter that I’ve been targeting showed back on camera today. So still holding out for adding a buck to the score before the season ends Jan 10.

Tomorrow I’m going out with my 14yo daughter. With all the kids activities, this is only the 3rd time she’s been out this year. Hoping she can drop one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

cchadww said:


> Shot another doe this evening (Iowa gun gun season). It was an exciting night, seeing 17 deer, including two stud bucks that we have been passing on this year (3 and 4 yo), but should be giants next season if they make it through the next few days. Fingers crossed—both that they make it through and the we’ll be able to keep the team together for next year.
> 
> Also, the one shooter that I’ve been targeting showed back on camera today. So still holding out for adding a buck to the score before the season ends Jan 10.
> 
> Tomorrow I’m going out with my 14yo daughter. With all the kids activities, this is only the 3rd time she’s been out this year. Hoping she can drop one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That’s awesome chad on the doe you got. Enjoy the meat. It’s always good to have entertaining sits like you had with seeing all those deer and the 2 bucks you have been given the pass. I hope they stick around for next year for you. I wish you good luck with that giant you have pictures of can’t wait to see pictures. 
Enjoy your time with your daughter in the woods. They grow up so fast. Don’t blink.


----------



## cchadww

Katrina got it done tonight! Inspired by Jordan Winke 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

cchadww said:


> Katrina got it done tonight! Inspired by Jordan Winke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats an awesome shot and an even better picture! Huge congrats. 

I'm always impressed when I see young hunters make shots like that. With all the pressure in the moment and being new to those situations...it takes a lot of self control to put it where it counts making a clean kill. We all know how a clean kill increases the enjoyment of the experience.


----------



## yetihunter1

cchadww said:


> Katrina got it done tonight! Inspired by Jordan Winke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats to Katrina! that is awesome!


----------



## Tenn47

cchadww said:


> Katrina got it done tonight! Inspired by Jordan Winke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s awesome. Big congratulations on a great shot. Doofy said it best being able to put the shot where it needs to be in the heat of the moment. Enjoy the meat and the memories


----------



## Tenn47

Doofy_13 said:


> Thats an awesome shot and an even better picture! Huge congrats.
> 
> I'm always impressed when I see young hunters make shots like that. With all the pressure in the moment and being new to those situations...it takes a lot of self control to put it where it counts making a clean kill. We all know how a clean kill increases the enjoyment of the experience.


Very well said. You are so correct with every word in this response. Even seasoned hunters can have some issues pulling out a good shot placement.


----------



## thirdhandman

cchadww said:


> Katrina got it done tonight! Inspired by Jordan Winke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only thing better than the doe, is the beautiful smile. Congratulations young lady.


----------



## jjl8440

Doe yesterday afternoon
Another 50 points for the team


----------



## yetihunter1

jjl8440 said:


> Doe yesterday afternoon
> Another 50 points for the team
> 
> View attachment 7758819


Does that deer have an overbite?


----------



## hokiehunter373

yetihunter1 said:


> Does that deer have an overbite?


Legit came to your guys thread because I noticed the weird mouth in the scoring thread. What in the world?! Congrats on a great season to you all


----------



## jjl8440

yetihunter1 said:


> Does that deer have an overbite?


Not sure, but something weird going on with the lower jaw.


----------



## Tenn47

jjl8440 said:


> Doe yesterday afternoon
> Another 50 points for the team
> 
> View attachment 7758819


Congratulations on a nice doe. Maybe the issue with the lower jaw won’t affect the meat. Enjoy


----------



## ajbuckwacker

hokiehunter373 said:


> Legit came to your guys thread because I noticed the weird mouth in the scoring thread. What in the world?! Congrats on a great season to you all


Lol, same here, came looking for an explanation or additional pics. Also, Congrats to you guys piling them up.


----------



## murphy31

Had to hang the bow up for a day!


----------



## Tenn47

murphy31 said:


> Had to hang the bow up for a day!
> View attachment 7759151


Congratulations on 2 plump fatties. Enjoy the meat and the memories. Sometimes you just gotta break out the boom stick.


----------



## thirdhandman

jjl8440 said:


> Doe yesterday afternoon
> Another 50 points for the team
> 
> View attachment 7758819


Congratulations. Looks like ya broke her jaw when ya ran over her with the tractor. Just kidding. She has a pretty good overbite going on there.👍


----------



## Doofy_13

jjl8440 said:


> Not sure, but something weird going on with the lower jaw.


Killed a piebald a few years ago that had an over bight like that. Had the taxidermist fix it because it looked stupid lol.


----------



## basnbuks

I feel like a kid on Christmas rite now, sitting at work and got this pic with 10min of legal shooting light left for the orange army. This is at my house and the deer I call deracho and been after for 3 years. Late season starts tomorrow 😜


----------



## basnbuks

I will add it’s cold af…..ima try and stick with the bow, depends on how I do practicing tomorrow with all that garb on. I have issues with heavy gear, but I’d really like to take this deer with my ol trusty!!


----------



## thirdhandman

Good luck bnb. Hope you get him.


----------



## cchadww

Always a relief to see them make it through the past 2 weeks of gun season in Iowa. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doofy_13

basnbuks said:


> I will add it’s cold af…..ima try and stick with the bow, depends on how I do practicing tomorrow with all that garb on. I have issues with heavy gear, but I’d really like to take this deer with my ol trusty!!


What bow is ol trusty?

I've sold too many that I should have kept. Bear Anarchy Single Cam, all three of my Elite Synergy's, and my Mathews Z2 were my favorites.


----------



## basnbuks

Doofy_13 said:


> What bow is ol trusty?
> 
> I've sold too many that I should have kept. Bear Anarchy Single Cam, all three of my Elite Synergy's, and my Mathews Z2 were my favorites.


Ol trusty has been a mathew’s vertix the last 4-5 yrs……took me a long time and many bows to replace my old switchback but thisn isn’t goin anywhere, I learnt my lesson!!!


----------



## Tenn47

Basnbuks I hope you get your opportunity. That is a great deer. I’m like you I regret selling my switchback xt ☹ And yea I learned my lesson too. Good luck. Be safe


----------



## Goatboy

Hoping to get out this week as im off mon-sat, temps are brutal with highs of -15, lows around -30
Sounds like windchill factors will be -50+, not fun. Will take the snowmobile to my blind but its 6 miles back in the pasture, if I break down or something goes wrong it could get interesting pretty quick. Feel bad for the critters, way to much snow and cold way to early. 
What it looks like around here right now. Went and checked on a home for family that are away a few weeks.


----------



## Tenn47

Wow 😮 goatboy those are some brutal temps. I’m like you I feel sorry for the critters but I guess there’s a reason for everything. Be safe my friend


----------



## basnbuks

Looks like the weather is gonna be bad here a few days, I just hope I don’t get stuck at work till it’s over, 50mph winds starting tomorrow eve and I don’t get off till 7pm not looking good to get home!!!


----------



## Tenn47

Be safe everyone in these bitter cold days.


----------



## Goatboy

-65 windchills right now..yuk.


----------



## thirdhandman

Goat boy where do you live?


----------



## basnbuks

Current situation …..blizzard goin on and I’m sitting in urgent care…..feelin a lil ruff


----------



## Mick2394

Hope ya get to feelin better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goatboy

basnbuks said:


> Current situation …..blizzard goin on and I’m sitting in urgent care…..feelin a lil ruff


Hope you get to feeling better bud! Sucks getting ill during the holidays!
Merry Christmas everyone, safe travels!🎅🎅


----------



## Tenn47

basnbuks said:


> Current situation …..blizzard goin on and I’m sitting in urgent care…..feelin a lil ruff


Sorry you are feeling rough. Hope you get to feeling better soon. 
Hope everyone is well and safe and warm. 
I wish everyone a MERRY CHRISTMAS 🎄


----------



## Mick2394

Merry Christmas guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

MERRY CHRISTMAS 🎄🎁 to everyone. Hope you and your family are safe and warm. Remember the true reason for the season.


----------



## basnbuks

Merry Christmas stone cold killers!!!!!


----------



## Tenn47




----------



## cchadww

Merry Christmas, team! Hoping all of you have a blessed time with family and reflecting on the true meaning of Christmas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goatboy

Merry Christmas from our home to yours team!


----------



## olemossyhorns

Merry Christmas fellas!


----------



## thirdhandman

Tenn47 said:


> View attachment 7764219


I had to send this one to a retired truck mechanic. Too funny.


----------



## Tenn47

thirdhandman said:


> I had to send this one to a retired truck mechanic. Too funny.


I’m glad you enjoyed it. I like making people laugh. Life is too short not to have a laugh beside that there is so much doom and gloom in the world today I feel everyone needs a pick me up. Thank you Jim for enjoying it. Hope you and your family had a good Christmas. Stay warm and safe


----------



## cchadww

Looks like we are still holding a solid lead coming down the home stretch! Our season ends Jan 11. Still hoping to land a late season buck for the team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Our season in Tn ends January 8 so I have 2 weekends left to hunt. Good luck to everyone


----------



## cchadww

Well guys, pretty bummed. Last night had an older deer coming on a beeline towards my blind. At 35yrds, a doe 20 yrs out my right window spots me and starts stomping. 

I draw for when the buck should turn. He turns left broadside and I let ‘er fly. Prob a bad decision—he drops with the shot and I see him running away with the arrow sticking out his far side pretty high up. 

Found the broken arrow—left 6” of the fletching in him. Lot of fat and a little blood on the arrow. 

This morning, spent 3 hours tracking faint blood trail. Got about 250 yrds and lost the trail. 

Lots of thought rolling around in my head. Don’t want to give up, but not sure what next steps might be outside of calling in a dog tracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

cchadww said:


> Well guys, pretty bummed. Last night had an older deer coming on a beeline towards my blind. At 35yrds, a doe 20 yrs out my right window spots me and starts stomping.
> 
> I draw for when the buck should turn. He turns left broadside and I let ‘er fly. Prob a bad decision—he drops with the shot and I see him running away with the arrow sticking out his far side pretty high up.
> 
> Found the broken arrow—left 6” of the fletching in him. Lot of fat and a little blood on the arrow.
> 
> This morning, spent 3 hours tracking faint blood trail. Got about 250 yrds and lost the trail.
> 
> Lots of thought rolling around in my head. Don’t want to give up, but not sure what next steps might be outside of calling in a dog tracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry about the bad luck. I would be tempted to start grid searching but if you think you are going to call a tracker then grid searching would be a bad idea. I wish you the best luck to find your deer. Keep us posted. Have you tried hydrogen peroxide spray bottle?


----------



## cchadww

Good thoughts,. I had the spray bottle, but didn’t need it with 2 inches of snow on the ground. It was such a light blood trail, I would not have gotten as far as I did without the snow.

I did concentric circles from the point of last blood.


----------



## Goatboy

My plan was to take the snowmobile into a back pasture about 6.5 miles from the road and try to stick an old muley.
Well i didn't make itba mile, busted through the crusted snow up to my waste and the sled I was pulling acted like an anchor. Glad I wasn't way back in there. Im going to try and round up a long track sled to get back in there. Thursday will be my last chance before season closes. Sure wish I would have shot one of those bucks just before the blizzards now. Hope you find your wounded one cchad!
stuck trying to get to my hunting spot. 12/27/22


----------



## Doofy_13

Goatboy said:


> My plan was to take the snowmobile into a back pasture about 6.5 miles from the road and try to stick an old muley.
> Well i didn't make itba mile, busted through the crusted snow up to my waste and the sled I was pulling acted like an anchor. Glad I wasn't way back in there. Im going to try and round up a long track sled to get back in there. Thursday will be my last chance before season closes. Sure wish I would have shot one of those bucks just before the blizzards now. Hope you find your wounded one cchad!
> stuck trying to get to my hunting spot. 12/27/22


That's dedication! Good luck on the last hunt. I've been in the same situation wishing I would have shot a deer earlier in the season that I had passed. Had a decent 7 pointer in velvet at 20 yards opening day a few years back. Only opportunity I've ever had at a velvet buck and ate tag soup when the season ended. Wasn't huge so I passed him.



cchadww said:


> I did concentric circles from the point of last blood.


I bet that deer lives. I hit a 8 pointer high like that one year and same thing....dribbles of blood on the ground with a fatty arrow with almost no blood on it. Killed him 2 months later and the wound had almost completely healed up.

Funny thing is after hitting him high, about a month later, that deer walked directly below my stand. Drew back and didn't have my arrow nocked all the way. It casually fell off the string and landed right next to him. He sniffed it and trotted off. I had 5 encounters with that buck before finally killing him. When I did kill him I stuck him three times. Not my best performance.


----------



## Doofy_13

Finally connected on a doe with the recurve. She was the size of a squirrel but I made a perfect shot. 

Recurve is cool but I like using the compound more especially from the ground. Gonna try to get out in the morning with my boy since it has warmed up some.


----------



## Tenn47

Congratulations Doofy. That’s a nice doe for eating. Even better with the recurve. I haven’t shot 1 since summer camp in the early 80’s but the thought has crossed my mind and then I look at my PSE hanging on the wall with a jealous frown. Enjoy your time with your boy. Enjoy the meat and the memories


----------



## Tenn47

Happy New Year 🎆🎊🎈 to everyone. Hope everyone has a safe and blessed new year.


----------



## thirdhandman




----------



## Goatboy

Happy new years guys, nice doe there doofy with stick and string!
Unfortunately im done here at home, the blizzards really put an end to what I thought would be a great late season. I just couldn't access the big pastures I had planned on for muley hunting. Not having any whitetails around the last two years because of ehd has really sucked as well. Im proud though to have been on such an ass kicking team, you guys laid down the smack big time! Well I hope we win, if not it definitely was my fault for not shooting one of the numerous bucks that day a couple weeks ago. Just figured I'd be getting out several times but mother nature had other plans! Next year should be fun, gonna burn my iowa points i think, I've got a bunch.
That and my son just informed me that the land owner that lets us hunt whitetails on his property told him he wants to sell it to us. Its a sad deal as he is terminally ill, don't wish that on anyone. Its a beautiful 325 acres with a big creek running through it. Its a hub right in the middle of some big pieces of property that are off limits to hunting so its basically a deer sanctuary. I guess we will see how things all pan out there.
I hope to team up with you all again next season! Have a safe, healthy and happy new year guys!
I can't wait for warmer weather so I can get this little guy in the boat fishing! Oh and he loves looking at grandpas "deers" hanging in the house, he's always pointing them out! 😊❤


----------



## Tenn47

Goatboy I’m glad to be on a team with you. Sorry but you can’t predict the future. Besides hindsight is always 20/20. My season ends next weekend so I’m going to try for a home run. Can’t wait for next season already. I have learned so much this year. Time with your family and gkids is awesome enjoy it. Looking forward to seeing you next season


----------



## cchadww

Happy New Year! Great being on your team goatboy. Truly hope it works out for you on that land! Sounds like a gem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy31

My season ended on the 31st. Ended being a good end to the season though. Even though I wasn't able to upgrade my buck score. Hopefully we can hang on to this thing and I'll see you boys next season. Good luck to anyone who's season is still open!


----------



## thirdhandman

Nice finish Murphy.👍


----------



## cchadww

Well guys, this just happened! Hopefully enough to lock us in for the win!

!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Murphy that’s a nice pair of does. You lived up to our team name. Congratulations on a great finish of your season. 
Chad that’s an awesome buck. Congratulations on a great buck can’t wait to see his score. Nothing like waiting until the near end of the season Enjoy


----------



## basnbuks

Happy new year guys. I’ve been after them for a week now, I am cheating with the muzzle cause I’m hunting food sources out blinds. It’s been a very good week even though we warmed back up. I have a secluded farm with a couple 100 acres of corn. My 1st even I had 1 of the largest bucks I’ve ever had an opportunity at 100yards walking to me. Got on him and he alerted toward the field full of does. Waiting for him to turn all a sudden he turned 180 and run off. Looked over to the does and they was gone. Then the yotes started barking. I havnt seen him since and he’s a deer I thought was dead and my 4year seeing him. I’ve seen 5 shooters total. 1 I passed that has a triple beam, the rest have been in that 270-340 range. I’d go at 250, still have a few days left. Good luck guys!


----------



## basnbuks

cchadww said:


> Well guys, this just happened! Hopefully enough to lock us in for the win!
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude that’s awesome!!!!


----------



## murphy31

Hell ya Chad! By looks should atleast 130


----------



## basnbuks

murphy31 said:


> Hell ya Chad! By looks should atleast 130


I’m thinkin 150 myself, maybe totally wrong but either way nice buck, don’t feel so bad about not getting my doe lol. I actually only have a land owner doe tag and my deers are gone. Hate to waste my buck tag just yet on a doe.


----------



## Doofy_13

cchadww said:


> Well guys, this just happened! Hopefully enough to lock us in for the win!
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The post that upset every other team this year LOL! Great way to secure the lead for us!


----------



## Doofy_13

Double tapped a doe this morning. First shot was at 10 yards from the ground quartering to. Season here ends 31 Jan so I'm trying to finish stocking the freezer.


----------



## thirdhandman

Way to go Chad. Beautiful 140” buck. Just an old man’s guess.👍👍👍


----------



## cchadww

I was hoping that it would break 140, and even with the broken browtine it came it at 148 2/8. Very thankful.

Here is a quick rundown of the morning…. Had an east wind (uncharacteristic for around here). Chose a 30’ stand that was in a gully between two slopes. Saw about 20 deer on the west facing slope throughout the morning. 

30 min after shooting light, there was a buck about 80 yrds away. I grunted and he came in, hit a mock scrape at 22 yrds. He had a bigger rack than the one I shot, but his body was super skinny—looked like a 2.5 yr old. I just couldn’t draw.

An hour later there were two buck milling around in the same spot, 80yrds away. One bedded down. I grunted and the other came on a string. At 10 yrds, he stopped and was facing me looking for the source of the grunt. He turned broadside and started walking up hill. I drew, and my peep-sight was turned 90 degrees! Not wanting to have a repeat of last week’s lost buck, I let down, twisted the peep and drew again. By that point, he was at the mock scrape at 22yrds. 

Doublelunged, and he went about 30 yrds before tipping over within sight.

The best part was my neighbor, who is also an avid deer hunter and lives 30mins away, was around and helped me recover and load the 153lb field dressed deer into the side-by-side.

Was a beautiful morning for an awesome hunt. Now, just need to help my 19yo son get a muzzleloader deer before he heads back to his ministry (he plays bass guitar in a band that does church events around the country).









View attachment Unofficial ScoreChart - typical whitetail deer | Boone and Crockett Club.pdf



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Awesome buck congratulations. Awesome story. I guess passing young deer is how you guys grow the big bucks up there. I’m glad you had help to load him he’s a toad. Great story enjoy the meat and the memories. Good luck with getting your son a deer. Enjoy those memories as well. Congratulations


----------



## basnbuks

Note to self….leave the ebike at home after a hard freeze thaws the cornfields…..had to carry the ******* out.


----------



## basnbuks

cchadww said:


> I was hoping that it would break 140, and even with the broken browtine it came it at 148 2/8. Very thankful.
> 
> Here is a quick rundown of the morning…. Had an east wind (uncharacteristic for around here). Chose a 30’ stand that was in a gully between two slopes. Saw about 20 deer on the west facing slope throughout the morning.
> 
> 30 min after shooting light, there was a buck about 80 yrds away. I grunted and he came in, hit a mock scrape at 22 yrds. He had a bigger rack than the one I shot, but his body was super skinny—looked like a 2.5 yr old. I just couldn’t draw.
> 
> An hour later there were two buck milling around in the same spot, 80yrds away. One bedded down. I grunted and the other came on a string. At 10 yrds, he stopped and was facing me looking for the source of the grunt. He turned broadside and started walking up hill. I drew, and my peep-sight was turned 90 degrees! Not wanting to have a repeat of last week’s lost buck, I let down, twisted the peep and drew again. By that point, he was at the mock scrape at 22yrds.
> 
> Doublelunged, and he went about 30 yrds before tipping over within sight.
> 
> The best part was my neighbor, who is also an avid deer hunter and lives 30mins away, was around and helped me recover and load the 153lb field dressed deer into the side-by-side.
> 
> Was a beautiful morning for an awesome hunt. Now, just need to help my 19yo son get a muzzleloader deer before he heads back to his ministry (he plays bass guitar in a band that does church events around the country).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7769732
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That’s awesome man and sticking with it is what uts about! I’m pretty sure that kill keeps us teammates for another season. Congrats on a very fine buck!


----------



## yetihunter1

Congrats on the buck Chad and congrats on the does Doofy!


----------



## basnbuks

Just so you guys kno, Chads buck puts us in the all time top 10 scoring team at #6 . Well done killers!!!!


----------



## Mick2394

That’s awesome! First year doing this and I don’t think I could’ve asked for a better team, definitely some deer killers on here for sure! Hopefully can do it all again next year! Congrats guys, just gotta hold on a little longer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

I still have this coming weekend. I’m hoping to contribute more. But a big congratulations to everyone on the team. I think this is my second year doing this and it just keeps getting better. I’m already looking forward to next season


----------



## murphy31

I've been doing this since 2015. And never came close to winning. Pretty excited. Hopefully we get to do this again next season. Awesome group of guys!


----------



## basnbuks

murphy31 said:


> I've been doing this since 2015. And never came close to winning. Pretty excited. Hopefully we get to do this again next season. Awesome group of guys!


I’ve done a few of these over the years and it’s usually been a curse. I think I broke it this year!!!


----------



## cchadww

Hey guys, this team has been a blast! Many other teams I’ve been on you never hear from half the guys after they check in. Thanks to each of you for your participation and engagement. I think one of the secrets is having a consistent and sincere encourager like @Tenn47 has been. Thanks, Tenn! Also focusing on the does early was a great jumpstart. 

Re: passing deer—yes, it is a blessing live in a place like we do. I try not to take it for granted. Even still, nothing is guaranteed and can still be a crapshoot—we have at least 10 deer stands right on our fence ( on the neighbors). And one of the big 4yo that I passed up was shot 50yrds off our property on the neighbors. Glad for them, though. 

I’m pretty sure below is the deer I passed the other day with the skinny body. Give him a couple years and he’ll be a bruiser. 

Thanks, guys, for the great experience! Will look forward the final standings and joining you all next year!











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gangster II

Sorry I've not checked in at all. It has been a terrible year in the woods. Chasing 6 P&Y bucks and none closer than 50 yards. It's a year of zigged when I should have zagged. Now time to kill does.


----------



## Tenn47

cchadww said:


> Hey guys, this team has been a blast! Many other teams I’ve been on you never hear from half the guys after they check in. Thanks to each of you for your participation and engagement. I think one of the secrets is having a consistent and sincere encourager like @Tenn47 has been. Thanks, Tenn! Also focusing on the does early was a great jumpstart.
> 
> Re: passing deer—yes, it is a blessing live in a place like we do. I try not to take it for granted. Even still, nothing is guaranteed and can still be a crapshoot—we have at least 10 deer stands right on our fence ( on the neighbors). And one of the big 4yo that I passed up was shot 50yrds off our property on the neighbors. Glad for them, though.
> 
> I’m pretty sure below is the deer I passed the other day with the skinny body. Give him a couple years and he’ll be a bruiser.
> 
> Thanks, guys, for the great experience! Will look forward the final standings and joining you all next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. I would rather lift people up when ever I get the chance. I just want my teammates to have the best season. 
Chad that’s a great buck with a small body. You better lay out some special protein bars for him 🤣 Maybe he will pack on the weight next year if he makes it through this winter. 
I wish everyone good luck if they have more season to hunt.


----------



## Noalbrown12

Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenn47

Well guys my season is over today. Yes it’s open to hunting on Sunday but I don’t. Hopefully we will be together next season.







This is how I ended my deer season. My 78 year old dad is going to eat good


----------



## thirdhandman

It’s cool when dad passes down the torch and son comes back to feed dad. Nice one Tenn47.👍😉


----------

